# Kate Spade/Jack Spade promotional codes & sales *NO QUESTIONS/COMMENTS*



## camelbag

Please post any Kate Spade or Jack Spade sales/deals/codes here!


----------



## ballet_russe

sign up for their email and you will the link for 15% off


----------



## hairsprayhead

Take *20% off* your entire purchase (including sale!) at Kate Spade with code "*LUCKY20*"

Expires 5-15-2010

http://www.katespade.com


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

thxs


----------



## AgelessHarmony

Thanks, OP! I finally got the Ruth blouse I've been hoping would show up in my size.


----------



## canyongirl

Now through June 1st take an additional 25% off sale items on katespade.com (automatically applied at checkout).  Also, I found a code for an additional $50 off any purchase over $250.  Use code MAYFLOWERS.


----------



## andie55

could you get the codes to work together on one order?  I tried earlier today but couldn't.  I guess they can only be used separately?


----------



## pigalle74

It says MAYFLOWER has expired.


----------



## pinknyanko

it kind of works... but the cart gets weird

e.g.
eaton square joleen   	 eaton square joleen
Color: CLOUD/BLCK 
Size: no size
Item#: 3977360
IN STOCK
Leaves warehouse in 1 - 2 full bus. days. - (Details)
Gift Wrap availableGift wrapping available   (Details)
please enjoy an additional 25% off and free shipping. discount will be applied in the cart.   (See Promotion Details)

please enjoy free ground shipping on all orders.   (See Promotion Details)
	$207.00 	$207.00
$164.97


Remove from Shopping Basket 	
tarrytown taryn 	tarrytown taryn
Color: BLACK  
Size: no size
Item#: 3240787
IN STOCK
Leaves warehouse in 1 - 2 full bus. days. - (Details)
Gift Wrap availableGift wrapping available   (Details)
FINAL SALE ITEM. please enjoy an additional 25% off and free shipping. discount will be applied in the cart.   (See Promotion Details)

please enjoy free ground shipping on all orders.   (See Promotion Details)
	$79.00 	$79.00
$59.25

Update Cart 	Using a promotional code?    Apply

Merchandise Subtotal: 	$ 224.22
enjoy $50 off a purchase of $250 or more. discount will be applied in the cart. promotion cannot be combined.
(See Promotion Details) 	-$50.00
Estimated Shipping and Handling:
Based on ground shipping within continental U.S. 	$16.50
please enjoy free ground shipping on all orders.
(See Promotion Details) 	-$16.50
Sales Tax:
	$0.00
Estimated Total: 	$174.22


-----

Note: Subtotal should be 214.50 if the 25% off was correctly calculated. But it gets a little weird w/ the $50 off code. But the end result is cheaper with the code + almost 25% off


----------



## canyongirl

Hmm... it worked for me this morning.


----------



## canyongirl

pigalle74 said:


> It says MAYFLOWER has expired.



The code is MAYFLOWER*S*


----------



## ballet_russe

^ thank you OP!  the code worked for me


----------



## andie55

Anyone know when the next online sample sale is?  It was in June last year.... do you think it will be again this year?


----------



## grasshopper

On KS facebook page, it states there there will be one tomorrow!. great timing to ask. Usually I receive the email on the same day it starts.


----------



## abi319

its on!!!!


----------



## vbags

link?


----------



## ballet_russe

link http://www.katespade.com/samplesale/login.jsp


----------



## Baltimore

vbags said:


> link?


just go to the kate spade site.


----------



## ireeny00

Everything up to 75% off. All sales final. $5 shipping.

http://www.katespade.com/category/index.jsp?categoryId=2130331


----------



## allycc

Use "FBSS20" for add'l 20% off!
Happy shopping ladies!


----------



## hmfishy

thanks!


----------



## Macbook

thanks!  this is a good deal, especially with the 20% off.


----------



## belovaldi

woohoo thanks for posting, does anyone know how long does the shipping takes? thanks!


----------



## MBethy

Fabulous deals! Thank you for the 20% off code.


----------



## belovaldi

does anyone has another code? i placed an order few hours ago with the code and now i want another wallet but the code has expired


----------



## LukeSchool

thanks for the code.


----------



## mollipop

belovaldi said:


> does anyone has another code? i placed an order few hours ago with the code and now i want another wallet but the code has expired



You should try calling them and modifying your previous order over the phone...they might honor the 20% off code on the additional item!


----------



## designerdesire

I got an e-mail welcoming me with 15% off even though the 20% off coupon didn't work. I'm going to call them as it seems the sample sale is still running.


----------



## belovaldi

@designerdesire, will the code works on sale items? i got this email this morning but did not open it because i thot it's just another welcome email, glad you mention this!

@mollipop, i might try that later.. thanks


----------



## designerdesire

Their system is kind of screwed up, but it ended up working mostly to my advantage.

The sample sale claims a 20% off coupon and $5 shipping, but the coupon has officially expired (as of the 20th) and the $5 shipping came up as $13.50 for me.

HOWEVER, your Sample Sale items show up in your NORMAL KateSpade.com shopping bag, so I called CS and they gave me the 15% off retroactively from the purchase (as it wasn't being applied through the e-mail so they had to charge and refund) AND applied free shipping (as opposed to the alleged $5 from the sample sale), as KateSpade.com is allowing customers free ground shipping on all orders.

If you'd like to make a purchase from KS, I suggest calling because while it's a total waste of time as compared to a traditional online purchase, their website is such a mess it's actually a time (and money) saver.


----------



## belovaldi

hey designerdesire, i'm not in australia so im not sure when/how am i going to call them, but do you think if i email them, they would grant me offers like yours? so the 15% off def works for sale items? and what is the minimum purchase to get free shipping? the last time i ordered from the sample sale was my first ever order from KS so i'm still a bit loss 

TIA!


----------



## belovaldi

^ i just realised what i wrote wrong, i meant im not in the us, i'm at australia


----------



## designerdesire

My understanding is that it's 15% off your first order, period. There are no exclusions I saw listed.

I don't know if you e-mail if it will still work. The Sample Sale is still available though, so I suggest e-mailing with your *item number* (as that's how they located mine) and going from there.


----------



## bagachondriac

*http://www.jackspade.com/shop/home.php*


*Code:  JSCUT25*


----------



## aces styled

anyone have any codes?  thanks!!


----------



## poohbear0930

Anyone have katespade.com coupon code I can use? I know signing up for the newsletter gets you 15% off first purchase. But I was wondering if anyone have anything better...maybe 25% off? Thanks!!


----------



## katlun

if your purchase is over $250 you can try ADVENTURE for $50 off


----------



## katlun

FALLFF10 25% off ends 10/16

http://link.katespade.com/r/BZLY2R/...1&d=FTDQZ&e=1&f=163156562&g=45208&h=163416272


----------



## chelle232

Does anyone know how often the FF comes around? Is it once a year. I missed out on this one.




katlun said:


> FALLFF10 25% off ends 10/16
> 
> http://link.katespade.com/r/BZLY2R/...1&d=FTDQZ&e=1&f=163156562&g=45208&h=163416272


----------



## floridagal23

You can always call a store and ask..the NYC store readily told me that the sale was this past weekend.

One big gripe - I ordered online, then went to the store to get a gift I needed asap. The SA rang me up and didn't discount for F&F. I asked her if my total included the F&F discount and she said that since it was a private sale, you specifically had to tell the SA at the cash register that you wanted the discount. I wonder how many people missed out..usually stores just give you the discount!


----------



## bubbliegirlie

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120636457699&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IThttp://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120636457699&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Needanotherbag

reported


----------



## designerdesire

Wanted to pick up a few things from the Jack Spade sale on Gilt Men but a lot of the stuff sold out!

Lo and behold, Jack Spade has a bunch of items at what looks like up to 80% off. 

I actually scored a wallet on Gilt for $38 for $15 - 15% on JS.com

A lot of the best deals say to "call the retail store" to purchase, but the SA let me know that anything out of stock online says that - nothing I asked for was actually available in store.

Shipping kinda sucks, but $200+ is free.

Not sure this is an actual sale event but it's a great way to pick up some simple, stylish goodies for the boys


----------



## lurkernomore

katespade.com has an extra 25% off sale merchandise - code CYBER25. They are also offering free shipping. This is online only.


----------



## fashionforlife

thank you so much!


----------



## fashionforlife

only the on sale items...darn...didn't find anything


----------



## berri716

Thanks OP!!!


----------



## SamanthaMarie83

I left some items in my shopping bag last week and they sent me an e-mail with a code for 20% off to use to "complete my order".  I don't know if this is tied to my e-mail address or if someone else can use it.  I hate to let it go to waste!  It expires 2 weeks from when they sent it and they sent it on Dec. 6 so it looks like it will expire Dec. 20, next Monday.  

Anyone want to give it a try?


----------



## indi3r4

can i have it? 
TIA


----------



## katlun

going off to put items in my shopping cart , hoping to get the same code


----------



## SamanthaMarie83

indi3r4 said:


> can i have it?
> TIA


 
I will PM you


----------



## dreamofpompidou

katlun I bet it works. I did this actually a couple weeks ago and I got one too (of course they suckered me in to actually using it )


----------



## Circle

SamanthaMarie83 said:


> I left some items in my shopping bag last week and they sent me an e-mail with a code for 20% off to use to "complete my order". I don't know if this is tied to my e-mail address or if someone else can use it. I hate to let it go to waste! It expires 2 weeks from when they sent it and they sent it on Dec. 6 so it looks like it will expire Dec. 20, next Monday.
> 
> Anyone want to give it a try?


 
Could you please PM me? Thank you so much!!


----------



## Pradabunny

I just received a coupon for Kate Spade that I won't be using. 
It's 15% off and the code is:WELt8pxWnG0N4d


----------



## simplygm819

thank you!!


----------



## lurkernomore

Also, if you are near an outlet, yesterday they had 30% of purses, and then an extra 40% off on top of that. It wasn't advertised, the SA's were walking around telling everyone about the extra 40%.


----------



## ballet_russe

this is good 2 more days

ABAWjiHdsv07z9


----------



## justwatchin

^^thanks!


----------



## jgatson

I need to place an order tonight, can someone send me the code?


----------



## jgatson

I need to place an order tonight, tomorrow at the latest.  Can someone send me the code?  Thx so much to anyone who can help!


----------



## noven

Snob snob ... WE ARE HAVING TROUBLE RECOGNIZING THE CODE YOU HAVE ENTERED. REASONS FOR FAILURE MAY INCLUDE:
-YOU HAVE NOT ENTERED EACH CHARACTER CORRECTLY (CODES ARE CASE SENSITIVE).
-THERE IS NO REMAINING BALANCE.
-THE SPECIAL DISCOUNT DOES NOT APPLY TO ITEMS IN YOUR ORDER.

PLEASE TRY TO ENTER YOUR CODE AGAIN.


----------



## dreamofpompidou

Just try leaving some stuff in your cart. They sent me a code after  a week or so.


----------



## bagachondriac

*http://www.jackspade.com/shop/home.php*

*Code:  25off*


----------



## Induce

I think the fragrance sets are excluded. Use NEWYEARS25 at checkout.


----------



## katespadeugg

1/8/2011 

Kate Spade is offering an additional 25% off their sale handbags!

Not sure which one I should I get.


----------



## katespadeugg

Coupon code NEWYEARS25


----------



## katespadeugg

I think it ends on 1/18/2011 it maybe 1/17/2011


----------



## Springflowers

Thank you


----------



## My Purse Addiction

It includes the fragrance sets. I ordered a set last week and just got it Friday- such a good deal!


----------



## atarpley

Kate Spade has an additional 25% off sale items with the code NEWYEARS25. Seemed like most if not all items also had free shipping. I picked up the Twirl holiday gift set with the large bottle for $50 shipped!


----------



## yaroopig

until 17th and applicable for sale items only.


----------



## pinkspider

Does anyone know if there are any promotional codes floating around and if katespade.com send out codes to their mailing list?  Also, any knowledge about their semi-annual or annual sale would be helpful too. I have my eye on the essex scout bag.

Thanks!


----------



## hairsprayhead

"*BRRR20*" for *$50 off *on a *purchase of $250+* - ends soon on 2/15!


I also know that in the past before Christmas, I logged into my account, added something to my shopping cart, and didn't complete the purchase.  Within 5 days they sent out an email reminding me of the item I had put into my cart, along with a 20% off code to use on it!  I'm not sure if they're still doing that, but it might be worth a try!


----------



## quixotic_yups

If you sign up for their mailing list, they send you a unique one-time use 15% off code. You can ask a friend/DH to sign up (easy to unsubscribe later), and get the code from them.


----------



## kyyan

sample sale is on: http://www.katespade.com/samplesale/login.jsp


----------



## zappazoe

I'm thinking of getting this bag (in anthracite) & it's a steal at $139

http://www.katespade.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10768565&cp=2130331.2450689


----------



## hanana

I see several good deals on the current sample sale site!  
Tried the BRRR20 code but unfortunately did not work =(


----------



## simplypink

Are these "sample sale prices" good in-store too?  i rather check out stuff in soho...


----------



## Suzzeee

^^ I was in one of the SF stores on Monday and they already had some things marked down quite a lot -- I got that cute gold Peacock clutch for about 70% off!


----------



## tr1sha00

i  wasn't able to use the 15% code off the sample sale!! =(

but i got this http://www.katespade.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4365593&cp=2130331.2450689 what a steal!!!


----------



## kristikate

zappazoe said:


> I'm thinking of getting this bag (in anthracite) & it's a steal at $139
> 
> http://www.katespade.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10768565&cp=2130331.2450689


 
I purchased this in black. Can't wait to receive it on Monday! SUCH a good price.


----------



## BagLuver

How long did it take to get your 15% off code after you signed up for the email? I signed up awhile ago, but still no code.


----------



## drtjeckleberg

i got my 15% off code right away


----------



## BagLuver

I finally got mine. Thanks!


----------



## Lola_Loves_Bags

If you put stuff in your cart and dont buy it, they send you a 20% off coupon in a couple of days.


----------



## sarasmith3269

^^^can you post the link?  I never get those!


----------



## dls80ucla

^^ are you signed in to your account?


----------



## bellagem

Does anyone know or have a kate spade code that they are not going to use?? I signed up for their mailing list in Feb. and never received their 15% off code in my inbox.


----------



## 4Elegance

My local boutique is doing a 20% off sale starting Wednesday.  You may want to check with your boutique for details.


----------



## ValHerself

THANKYOUFB20 will give you 20% off any regular priced item and free shipping.


----------



## luv1218

ValHerself said:


> THANKYOUFB20 will give you 20% off any regular priced item and free shipping.




Thanks for posting!  Finally got the iphone cover I have been wanting to get!


----------



## ValHerself

luv1218 said:


> Thanks for posting!  Finally got the iphone cover I have been wanting to get!


 you're welcome


----------



## pinkspider

ValHerself said:


> THANKYOUFB20 will give you 20% off any regular priced item and free shipping.




Thanks!
Do you know if we can use it in stores and when it expires?


----------



## grasshopper

It only allowed me one item to have discount 

But it's better than nothing!



ValHerself said:


> THANKYOUFB20 will give you 20% off any regular priced item and free shipping.


----------



## bellagem

Thanks for the code!!! I actually called them and mentioned how I'd never received the 15% off promo after signing up for the mailing list and the customer service agent was sweet enough to add it to my order. So I'm getting the newspaper clutch I've been coveting!!!


----------



## grasshopper

Nice! I just saw that newspaper clutch in the store and it's so awesome.




bellagem said:


> Thanks for the code!!! I actually called them and mentioned how I'd never received the 15% off promo after signing up for the mailing list and the customer service agent was sweet enough to add it to my order. So I'm getting the newspaper clutch I've been coveting!!!


----------



## bellagem

grasshopper said:


> Nice! I just saw that newspaper clutch in the store and it's so awesome.


 

I haven't actually seen it IRL yet  But it sounds like its still a winner


----------



## TheMrsKwok

Hi, does anyone have Kate spade Promo code available and not going to use it? i am going to get the Newspaper clutch from their website.... TIA


----------



## Shopmore

So glad you decided to choose the Kate Spade


----------



## TheMrsKwok

are you a kate spade lover? i think their color and design is very fresh and adorable !!


----------



## TheMrsKwok

bump


----------



## morejunkny

If Bloomingdales carries it you can get 20 percent off with Friends and Family through Sunday...


----------



## dls80ucla

25% off Full price and sale items 

Valid instore, online, and outlets 

See attached


----------



## h0riz0n

Thx! Glad to know that the sales is back again.


----------



## tegan

If you call one of the stores, they will do a presale for you


----------



## canyongirl

Thank you!


----------



## indi3r4

tegan said:


> If you call one of the stores, they will do a presale for you



can you take the merchandise home or you have to wait and pick them up on the 8th?


----------



## ami1481010

Oh, thank you so much!!! I really want one of those bright colored messenger bag and some jewelry and shoes....


----------



## tegan

You have to wait to pick up the merchandise on the 8th - I presaled a pair of the cropped jeans.    

When I called my store, they didn't have any of the tops I wanted...so I might have to order online...


----------



## designerdesire

Does anyone know if Kate Spade is good about price matching? I see a purse I'd like to get my mom for her birthday but if I order it on the 8th I doubt it will arrive by the 17th.


----------



## dls80ucla

^ kate spade won't price match. your best bet would be to find a store that carries the bag, presale the item, and ask them to send it from the store via their priority shipping.


----------



## designerdesire

dls80ucla said:


> ^ kate spade won't price match. your best bet would be to find a store that carries the bag, presale the item, and ask them to send it from the store via their priority shipping.



Damn! Well, thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Tthebunny

Thks!
Almost buy from the store last two day


----------



## LarissaB

Is this only good for New York? (See the fine print.)


----------



## thegoreprincess

LarissaB said:


> Is this only good for New York? (See the fine print.)



Full company name is Kate Spade New York.


----------



## dls80ucla

thegoreprincess said:


> Full company name is Kate Spade New York.



and my Century City store sent this to me.


----------



## indi3r4

I presold the Melania wedge.. just in case anyone going for the same thing, they run big.. i went a whole size up..


----------



## thuytien206

Thank you so much!


----------



## thuytien206

Does anyone know if there will be free shipping online on April 8-9?


----------



## paradise392

i really want the kate spade straw bag.


----------



## grasshopper

the free shipping offer has been around for a really long time so i seems here to stay 



thuytien206 said:


> Does anyone know if there will be free shipping online on April 8-9?


----------



## thuytien206

grasshopper said:


> the free shipping offer has been around for a really long time so i seems here to stay


I sure hope so!  That's a real saving there!  THanks grasshopper!


----------



## LarissaB

thegoreprincess said:


> Full company name is Kate Spade New York.



Oh my gosh! I knew this! Thanks! I'm totally embarrassed.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Can be used online, in-store and at factory


----------



## surfergirljen

Yay! Was just going to post this - going to go CRAZY online with this!!!


----------



## kelkirk

Thanks for posting!!!  I just got the Black Gold Coast maryanne tote at Bloomies last week but I could save some money if I bought it here..... color decisions color decisions!


----------



## girl12532

Hooray thanks so much! Haha love the savings but spending so much as a result!


----------



## designerdesire

Just in case people were wondering, this also works at JACK SPADE. 25% off

I got my mom the 34th St. Treesh in "bone" (awful name) for her birthday! $127 shipped w/ tax & gift wrap!!


----------



## grasshopper

I received a little business-card-sized promo card from them, they seem to be for anyone's use. it's $50 off purchase of $250. It's great if u just miss out their F&F sale. Offer valids 4/15/2011 &#8212;5/8/2011
Promo code: YOCSP11 (FOR ONLINE CHECKOUT)
Enjoy!


----------



## mcangelcm

I can't believe I missed this. Sigh.


Kelkirk I was looking at the same bag you said you purchased.  Do you love it?


----------



## dls80ucla

mcangelcm said:


> I can't believe I missed this. Sigh.
> 
> 
> Kelkirk I was looking at the same bag you said you purchased.  Do you love it?



they are having another promotion through 5/8. 

in store or on katespade.com, take $50 off $250 or more. Full price or sale items. Promo code is YOCSP11


----------



## theresashobby

just used this code online in the sale section of kate spade. made a really nice difference in check out total.

cha-ching


----------



## LadyCupid

Hi, 
Anyone has any coupon codes? I remember Kate Spade used to have 15% off first order if you join their mailing list. And now I can't find it on their website anymore.


----------



## xiaoya2010

They have $50 off orders of $250 or more by using code" elledecor50"


----------



## belovaldi

^this code does not work,, anybody else have any? thanks!


----------



## ballet_russe

amazon has some kate spade with 30% off 

http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/amazon-30-select-handbags-accessories-675719-3.html


----------



## glitter8188

*TWITTER40K
*
$40 off of $200

expires Saturday 5/13 @ noon!


----------



## lorihmatthews

*SUMMER11*

20% off online through June 19


----------



## lorihmatthews

*SUMMER11*

20% off online through June 19


----------



## dls80ucla

tried summer11 and didn't work on sale items. any exclusions?


----------



## LadyCupid

dls80ucla said:


> tried summer11 and didn't work on sale items. any exclusions?


 
I tried "Summer11". Seems like this code only works for one regularly priced item.


----------



## dls80ucla

online now at katespade.com 

up to 75% off!


----------



## noven

any promotional code? can PM me?


----------



## BookWriter

Bought two bags! Prices are "TJ Maxx" low.


----------



## Elara

I didn't see any bags I wanted this time around, but I did pick up that seahorse bracelet- something about it just grabbed me!


----------



## dls80ucla

noven said:


> any promotional code? can PM me?



no code, link to sample sale is at the top of the page.


----------



## LuckyJecci

!!! so many deals! Thanks!!


----------



## seajewel

Picked up the Head in the Sand Neda wallet in Blueberry Jam:

http://www.katespade.com/womens-wal...76_color=823&start=1&cgid=sample-sale-wallets

I've needed a wallet for a while, love the color on this one  Hope it's nice in person and wears well.


----------



## BagaholicAnon

^I love that color!  Just not sure what I'd wear it with.  Is it more purple than blue?


----------



## lorihmatthews

I just bought one of the bags a few weeks ago when it was $219, now it's $169. Grr!


----------



## miki66

Got some bangles  What a sweet deal!


----------



## joni80

lorihmatthews said:


> I just bought one of the bags a few weeks ago when it was $219, now it's $169. Grr!



Same here. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr! That amount of money would have bought me a bag and a matching wallet if spent on this sample sale!


----------



## lorihmatthews

joni80 said:


> Same here. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr! That amount of money would have bought me a bag and a matching wallet if spent on this sample sale!



Yeah, and I really doubt they will do a price adjustment.


----------



## ballet_russe

does this go on in stores too?  I remember there was a big sale in the store last time, but maybe I am wrong.


----------



## gordomom

Ordered a Jane Street Lisa in Gold/Pink, Lincoln Rd. Darla in Black Patent and a Miki top in the pink color!!  So excited!!

Only thing I'm worried about is that I ordered two Flap Chrissy Tompkins Wristlets (black and anthracite) at one of their recent sales and they both arrived with scuffs and dents.  In the end, I was able to return them but it was a HUGE hassle.  

Is there a disclaimer that I've missed that says that these items may have incurred damage?


----------



## katlun

^I was going to that wristlet but waited too long and it's now sold out

but it does say that all sales are final


----------



## lindacris

Thanks.  I just ordered a bag i have wanted for a long time but could not justify until now.


----------



## shoppingspree

nothing I like~good for my wallet


----------



## Lexiii

I went on the website and looked around, but I didn't see anything I was really in love with. Maybe next time


----------



## bagachondriac

*http://www.jackspade.com/shop/home.php*

*Code:  JACKSALE25*


----------



## joni80

Oh they sent me another code, its for 30% off sale items.

Code: JACKSPADE30 or JACKSALE30.


----------



## LadyCupid

End July 14th at 11:59 pm PST.


----------



## pink1

Thanks!  Got some sandals and earrings I had my eye on!


----------



## justwatchin

Is there a code?


----------



## Loco for Coco

The code is SALE25


----------



## jade119

you can stack with Gold20 for an additional 20% off


----------



## grasshopper

I tried stacking the codes but it won't let me  
What I wanted was a sale item. Any advice? Thanks!




jade119 said:


> you can stack with Gold20 for an additional 20% off


----------



## cocolee1976

jade119 said:


> you can stack with Gold20 for an additional 20% off


It won't let me either 
How do you stack the code


----------



## ozmodiar

gold20 only seems to be working on full price items.


----------



## jade119

strange. It was working last night for me. I purchased $232 worth of items - all from the sale section - and it reduced it 25%, then 20% bringing my total to 139.
 Maybe it was a glitch?
sorry!


----------



## xikry5talix

Thanks! Got new sunglasses for my upcoming vacay!


----------



## Deanna089

Thanks!share


----------



## jroger1

Anyone have a coupon code for 25% off Kate Spade online?


----------



## ada717

Bump!
Any new Kate Spade code? need  a bag to job interview...


----------



## boslvuton

BUMP i just fell inlove with a pair of shoes.... any new codes!?  TIA


----------



## dls80ucla

summer20 gets you 20% off full price item over $50


----------



## couturegirl

FALLBAG11 will get you 20% off any bag through 9/4/11.

 enjoy!


----------



## Gvamty

Not valid on sale bags I suppose


----------



## jroger1

nope...


Gvamty said:


> Not valid on sale bags I suppose


----------



## fashion16

Woohoo! Thanks!


----------



## jxwilliams

Thank you!!  I finally got the Gold Coast Maryanne I have been eyeing!


----------



## jroger1

http://www.katespade.com/Sampleshop...g-Page/SampleshopHome-landing,default,pg.html


----------



## jxwilliams

^annoying, I have been trying off and on for a couple hours to access it but it says "please try again later"!  Boo!


----------



## snoozepig

i've been perusing for about 10 mins without any trouble


----------



## joni80

For the past 1 hour, I've been surfing around the sale and placed orders without any problem!


----------



## jxwilliams

Strange...I changed email addresses and was able to get in.  Pretty good prices!!


----------



## ellek72

Cute stuff. The prices aren't bad at all.


----------



## GTOFan

Cute, so tempting!


----------



## jroger1

There are two bags I have been "curious" about but there are no dimensions given.  Since they (thankfully) don't have an online chat I will not order without dimensions.  I bought a really cute bag last time they had a sample sale but only have carried it once or twice.  Cute but not very a versatile style/color.  I will stay away this time.


----------



## cocolee1976

Woow they even have iphone case on sale as well!! Good stuff! 
*jroger1*, I normally just go to other sites(zappos, endless etc) to check reviews & details before I place order!
I know what you meant, some bags are fun to have, but not an everyday purse..


----------



## fishtofu

It just makes me sad to see all these great deals on gorgeous purses (Kate Spade has the most beautiful colours.  Ever.) but be unable to purchase them.

Earlier this summer, I purchased a Mercer Street Lacey in green and shipped it to a friend in the States who was there for an internship, but now all my traces have been cut so I'm stuck here waiting for designers to start including Canada in the action too!


----------



## Nanakosasih

Anybody has promo code for Kate spade? Would like to get an Essex scout.


----------



## aoiamayu

they always ship for free.


----------



## Nanakosasih

Any new code for 20% off? Would like to get handbag


----------



## phy_o

There's one ENTRANCE $50 off $250. Till Sept 30 I think ...Good luck!


----------



## AlexisGirl

still have the link&#65311;


----------



## doggielove

Hi
Following items for sale. Pls refer to the url for pics and detail.

1) LV mini denium pleaty for sale. 
http://www.singaporebrides.com/forumboard/messages/4/1720450.html?1306392863




2) Fendi bag for sale. 
http://www.singaporebrides.com/forumboard/messages/4/1697268.html?1303298213


3)Kate spade Stevie bag for sale at low price
A preloved Stevie noel bag for sale. Bought in 2009 in retail about $750++ and still good condition as seldom used. Slight creases at the handle but its normal due to storage in a box. Comes with dustbag and the card. Looking to sell at $250 . price nego for serious buyer.
Dimension: 10.5H X 16L X 7D.
Strap drop: 10.5 




please only email me at skyblue_star78@yahoo.com for queries only SERIOUS buyer.
Price NEGO for serious buyer!
please email as i dont check or access this forum frequently.


----------



## doggielove

Hi
Following items for sale. Pls refer to the url for pics and detail. 
1) LV mini denium pleaty for sale. 
http://www.singaporebrides.com/forumboard/messages/4/1720450.html?1306392863



2) Fendi bag for sale. 
http://www.singaporebrides.com/forumboard/messages/4/1697268.html?1303298213

<o></o>
3)Kate spade Stevie bag for sale at low price
A preloved Stevie noel bag for sale. Bought in 2009 in retail about $750++ and still good condition as seldom used. Slight creases at the handle but its normal due to storage in a box. Comes with dustbag and the card. Looking to sell at $250 . price nego for serious buyer.
Dimension: 10.5H X 16L X 7D.



please only email me at skyblue_star78@yahoo.com for queries only SERIOUS buyer.<o></o>
Price NEGO for serious buyer!


----------



## LadyCupid

Not even sure if it is worth posting. Kate Spade flash sale ending in 40 minutes.


----------



## LadyCupid

That is weird. Supposed to end 11:59 PST Sept 26th but it's still working. 

http://www.katespade.com/sample-sale/sample-sale,default,sc.html


----------



## lindacris

The sale is still going on but if you read the fine print most bags are designed for the outlets.


----------



## banoffia2

lindacris said:


> The sale is still going on but if you read the fine print most bags are designed for the outlets.



Are these outlet bags of an inferior quality?  TIA!


----------



## gordomom

yodaling1 said:


> That is weird. Supposed to end 11:59 PST Sept 26th but it's still working.
> 
> http://www.katespade.com/sample-sale/sample-sale,default,sc.html



I think they sent it early morning east coast time and it's good for the 27th.

Not a huge selection...they've had the Cheltenham Neda for quite a while.

Happy shopping!


----------



## banoffia2

I am tempted by the Cooper Square Zippered Darcy in raspberry.  Has anyone seen this bag IRL?


----------



## lindacris

banoffia2 said:


> Are these outlet bags of an inferior quality?  TIA!



I don't know if they are of inferior quality.  I just like to know exactly what I am getting.  It seems like all the outlets make stuff just for the outlets and that is not what I want to buy.  If it is then get it.  Just know what you are getting.


----------



## jroger1

They are final-sale, I am staying away.


----------



## beckybenett

Is there a new 20% code for oct?


----------



## dls80ucla

Friends & Family will be October 21st & 22nd, 25% OFF.


----------



## beckybenett

awesome!! just in time for me to get myself a lil something! =)


----------



## LittleBunnyFoo

Hi! How do I receive the Friends and Family Code? Do I have to sign up for their e-mail list? Or will the code be on the Kate Spade website.

TIA


----------



## dls80ucla

LittleBunnyFoo said:


> Hi! How do I receive the Friends and Family Code? Do I have to sign up for their e-mail list? Or will the code be on the Kate Spade website.
> 
> TIA



Code will be universal and will appear on their website. i just know about the F&F sale because I received an email from my local KS store.


----------



## BagaholicAnon

Does F&F include sale items?


----------



## dls80ucla

BagaholicAnon said:


> Does F&F include sale items?



it does! but looked on the site today and it is pretty sparse, which makes me think they took items down.


----------



## rickyforever

kyyan said:


> sample sale is on: http://www.katespade.com/samplesale/login.jsp


thanks. i am also looking for this


----------



## Natalietwo

dls80ucla said:


> it does! but looked on the site today and it is pretty sparse, which makes me think they took items down.



I agree.  I think they did, too.


----------



## dls80ucla

Update from my store. Sale will be till the 23rd and be 30%


----------



## BagaholicAnon

30%  Yayyyy!


----------



## LittleBunnyFoo

dls80ucla said:


> Code will be universal and will appear on their website. i just know about the F&F sale because I received an email from my local KS store.



Thank you very much


----------



## goblue88

F&F is now up on the site


----------



## joni80

Hello everyone! Did I get up late to miss all the sale on the quilted bags/wallets that I saw on the site yesterday, or did they remove them from their site for this sale?


----------



## GelTea

Yay for F&F! Got the mini hang in there pendant necklace. Been admiring it for a while.


----------



## ValentineW

dls80ucla said:


> Update from my store. Sale will be till the 23rd and be 30%



Do you know if this will be the case for all stores? I'm quite far from a Kate Spade store and I'm trying to decide if it'd be worth the drive... A store near me carries a style I want but 30% off might change my plans haha.

I might order online but I'm not sure what size the one I liked was... would have to go back to check.


----------



## dls80ucla

ValentineW said:


> Do you know if this will be the case for all stores? I'm quite far from a Kate Spade store and I'm trying to decide if it'd be worth the drive... A store near me carries a style I want but 30% off might change my plans haha.
> 
> I might order online but I'm not sure what size the one I liked was... would have to go back to check.



sale applies to all stores, outlets and online. if you know what you are looking for, you can call and have items shipped to you.


----------



## indi3r4

I need a new iphone case! Thank you for posting.


----------



## MaliaNia

joni80 said:


> Hello everyone! Did I get up late to miss all the sale on the quilted bags/wallets that I saw on the site yesterday, or did they remove them from their site for this sale?



i was wondering the same...i checked last night around 10pm PST and they were already gone sad:


----------



## cmonna

MaliaNia said:


> i was wondering the same...i checked last night around 10pm PST and they were already gone sad:


 
.


----------



## elizat

joni80 said:


> Hello everyone! Did I get up late to miss all the sale on the quilted bags/wallets that I saw on the site yesterday, or did they remove them from their site for this sale?



I think they removed them. I ordered one of them about a month ago and they were up until they started the sale. If you liked the tote- it was the Liberty Street Helena- they have that shape in other leathers and the Maryanne is quilted, but a slightly different shape. They also had a metallic Evangaline and I liked that, but they took that down.


----------



## joni80

elizat said:


> I think they removed them. I ordered one of them about a month ago and they were up until they started the sale. If you liked the tote- it was the Liberty Street Helena- they have that shape in other leathers and the Maryanne is quilted, but a slightly different shape. They also had a metallic Evangaline and I liked that, but they took that down.


 
Thanks. I think I will wait for the F&F sale to be over, to see if they put them back again. I just used another email address to sign up for their newsletters, and got a 15% off code, which I hope could be used on those quilted when they put them back on the site.


----------



## nycgirl24

does anyone know if katespade.com gives free shipping for exchanges? i want to order boots but i don't know if they'll fit. thanks!!


----------



## cmonna

nycgirl24 said:


> does anyone know if katespade.com gives free shipping for exchanges? i want to order boots but i don't know if they'll fit. thanks!!


 
You have to pay the return shipping.. 6 dollars and something.


----------



## indi3r4

nycgirl24 said:


> does anyone know if katespade.com gives free shipping for exchanges? i want to order boots but i don't know if they'll fit. thanks!!



check with nordstrom, see if they have it.. they'll price match


----------



## nycgirl24

thanks!! great idea


----------



## BagaholicAnon

I'm trying to decide if I want the Postmark Jasper tote!  It's only around $110 after the discount!  But do I NEED it?????


----------



## ValentineW

dls80ucla said:


> sale applies to all stores, outlets and online. if you know what you are looking for, you can call and have items shipped to you.



Thanks! I did end up getting the purse =).



BagaholicAnon said:


> I'm trying to decide if I want the  Postmark Jasper tote!  It's only around $110 after the discount!  But do  I NEED it?????



I think if we followed that line of thought...it's not gonna look very  good: after a couple of them, do we really "need" ANY of our bags?!  Let's rephrase with how much do you WANT it =P.


----------



## Natalietwo

BagaholicAnon said:


> I'm trying to decide if I want the Postmark Jasper tote!  It's only around $110 after the discount!  But do I NEED it?????


 I think it's so cute!  At that price, go for it!


----------



## afineskyline

http://www.katespade.com/surpise-sale/sample-sale,default,sc.html


Pretty decent markdowns!


----------



## Miss Kris

Use code newyear25 for an additional 25% off of sale items on katespade.com


----------



## L etoile

Thanks!  I got the coasters for $9.81 ($9+tax, free shipping).


----------



## Miss Kris

I got the sunglass ski hat, the gray gloves with the cocktail ring, fringe thermos, and the city skyline black tote!


----------



## goblue88

Beings tomorrow but Twitter users got early access:

http://www.katespade.com/SampleshopHome-Landing-Page/SampleshopHome-landing,default,pg.html?cm_mmc=Twitter-_-Social-_-Campaign-_-Type&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=suprisesale&utm_content=february&utm_term=leak


----------



## gillianna

I have been so disappointed with the last two items I got from Kate Spade sale.  I bought a small zip wallet a few months ago and it already is falling apart on the seam.  I don't use it that often and I carry limited stuff in this tiny wallet (Just two credit cards, frivers license and health card, I use a large LV Mila as a wallet with more things and money.  Then my sister bought me a beautiful  large weekender bag for Christmas and I wore it once to go to her house for the weekend.  I basically had yoga clothes in it.  Not heavy in any way.  The bag handle ripped off where it was attched under the connector piece-like it was defective when they sewed it or something.  I felt bad for my sister because she gave it to me as a gift and now has to see if she can return it without a problem.   She said she bought 6 of them as gifts and hopes none of the other ones rip on the people.  Even though she bought it on sale I know she paid a decent amount of money for it.  My older Kate Spade bags I have from 10+ years ago are perfect-never a problem.  I do take care of my bags and the floral canvas bags are still in new condition without a mark on them.  I wonder if their quality control has gone downhill in the past few years.


----------



## renza

Oh man, I see a pair of heels that may work for my wedding but I've never worn Kate Spade and they're non-returnable...Has anyone tried the Kate Spade Clarice Peeptoes and could weigh in on fit? I'm 8.5/9 with slightly wider feet.


----------



## gillianna

I bought a pair of loafers from Ebay and they were one size too small.  Great shoes and I really loved them but I had to give them away.


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

renza said:


> Oh man, I see a pair of heels that may work for my wedding but I've never worn Kate Spade and they're non-returnable...Has anyone tried the Kate Spade Clarice Peeptoes and could weigh in on fit? I'm 8.5/9 with slightly wider feet.


 
I personally find her shoes TTS (so I am a true US6.5 and take 6.5 in Kate Spade) but I do think her shoes may be on the narrower side so since you're in between sizes, maybe get the 9? If you needed, you could always stick some shoes petals in the back for extra grip.  But I agree, the final sale is a real bummer - I have my eye on something but am hesitant to buy because of that. good luck!


----------



## terps08

I just scanned the site, didn't really see anything that jumped out at me!  

I thought their winter clearance prices were much better - maybe it's just me?


----------



## JNH14

Can someone attach a working link-the one posted doesn't let you in even after inputting your email and zip code.   Thanks!


----------



## jroger1

I've been wanting the Victoria Falls Maryanne in Navy or Vine, but I'm saving for something special and I've banned myself from impulse purchases. 
http://www.katespade.com/designer-h...r_PXRU2619_color=373&start=4&cgid=sample-sale


----------



## bubbleloba

renza said:
			
		

> Oh man, I see a pair of heels that may work for my wedding but I've never worn Kate Spade and they're non-returnable...Has anyone tried the Kate Spade Clarice Peeptoes and could weigh in on fit? I'm 8.5/9 with slightly wider feet.



Her shoes run TTS for me as well, although I've found patent leather to be slightly bigger (half size).


----------



## Morisa

jroger1 said:


> I've been wanting the Victoria Falls Maryanne in Navy or Vine, but I'm saving for something special and I've banned myself from impulse purchases.
> http://www.katespade.com/designer-h...r_PXRU2619_color=373&start=4&cgid=sample-sale



I went with Vine.  I think I'm destined to collect every green bag KS ever made...


----------



## terps08

JNH14 said:


> Can someone attach a working link-the one posted doesn't let you in even after inputting your email and zip code.   Thanks!




Does this one work for you?
http://www.katespade.com/sample-sale/sample-sale,default,sc.html


----------



## jroger1

Morisa said:


> I went with Vine. I think I'm destined to collect every green bag KS ever made...


 
I agree - nobody does green quite like Kate Spade!  I had KS Brooklyn Heights Jillian in 'Mistletoe', it was cute, cute, cute!


----------



## frontsands

gillianna said:


> I have been so disappointed with the last two items I got from Kate Spade sale.  I bought a small zip wallet a few months ago and it already is falling apart on the seam.  I don't use it that often and I carry limited stuff in this tiny wallet (Just two credit cards, frivers license and health card, I use a large LV Mila as a wallet with more things and money.  Then my sister bought me a beautiful  large weekender bag for Christmas and I wore it once to go to her house for the weekend.  I basically had yoga clothes in it.  Not heavy in any way.  The bag handle ripped off where it was attched under the connector piece-like it was defective when they sewed it or something.  I felt bad for my sister because she gave it to me as a gift and now has to see if she can return it without a problem.   She said she bought 6 of them as gifts and hopes none of the other ones rip on the people.  Even though she bought it on sale I know she paid a decent amount of money for it.  My older Kate Spade bags I have from 10+ years ago are perfect-never a problem.  I do take care of my bags and the floral canvas bags are still in new condition without a mark on them.  I wonder if their quality control has gone downhill in the past few years.



Call customer service (the number is listed on their website).  They're giving me my money back for a purchase made via their website in January because the ink smudged on it.


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

I know I am too late, but how does sample sale works??


----------



## Morisa

Pinkstrawberry said:


> I know I am too late, but how does sample sale works??



Not sure what you are asking here...sample sales are just when the main KS website does a special sale with "highly-discounted" prices.  You also get access to some items that are made-for-outlets (which you normally can't get via the main KS site).


----------



## truecoloryu

I want to buy couple of full price items on Katespade.com. anybody has a coupon that I can use. Thanks.


----------



## Natalietwo

jroger1 said:


> I've been wanting the Victoria Falls Maryanne in Navy or Vine, but I'm saving for something special and I've banned myself from impulse purchases.
> http://www.katespade.com/designer-h...r_PXRU2619_color=373&start=4&cgid=sample-sale



I bought it in vine!  Should be here today.


----------



## frontsands

truecoloryu said:


> I want to buy couple of full price items on Katespade.com. anybody has a coupon that I can use. Thanks.



Register on their mailing list for 15% off your first purchase. You can also use YOP12 to get $50 off a purchase of $250 or more.


----------



## truecoloryu

I did registered but didn't receive any code. I tried YOP12 before too but it was expired on 2/5/2012. Thanks for your reply. 




frontsands said:


> Register on their mailing list for 15% off your first purchase. You can also use YOP12 to get $50 off a purchase of $250 or more.


----------



## frontsands

truecoloryu said:


> I did registered but didn't receive any code. I tried YOP12 before too but it was expired on 2/5/2012. Thanks for your reply.


The code takes about 24 hours to arrive.


----------



## truecoloryu

I just tried again with another email address and it worked. 15% off saved me $100. Thanks! 





frontsands said:


> The code takes about 24 hours to arrive.


----------



## Vlad

Shop Kate Spade

3 days only, up to 75% off.


----------



## redrose000

Had to look and picked up a hedgehog coin purse. 
 We can't apply any promo code, shipping is $5.


----------



## Morisa

redrose000 said:


> Had to look and picked up a hedgehog coin purse.
> We can't apply any promo code, shipping is $5.



Yeah it's in the FAQ -- no promo codes for sample sales.  Bummer!


----------



## qudz104

im debating on the gold coast sierra... it looks so pretty! like the chanel flap that ill get when I'm like 70, lol. has anyone seen this bag IRL or has it? thoughts? is it roomy? TIA!


----------



## randr21

Kate spades has really upped their designs recently


----------



## Morisa

qudz104 said:


> im debating on the gold coast sierra... it looks so pretty! like the chanel flap that ill get when I'm like 70, lol. has anyone seen this bag IRL or has it? thoughts? is it roomy? TIA!



Check in the main forum.  Someone posted pics of their sierra in either the show us your KS bags thread or the any fans of KS out there thread.


----------



## choozen1ne

I got a Flicker Melinda in Black Patent  and a leopard  print wallet


----------



## tinglee

I got the gold coast sierra. I saw it at Nordstrom in the reddy colour today before going ahead with buying. I ended up going with the black one. Great deal.. Regular price is 398 at Nordy's and it was on sale for $159. 

I wish they had more varieties because I would prefer the smaller version, gold coast meadow since it worked better for my smaller frame. Oh wells.


----------



## qudz104

tinglee said:
			
		

> I got the gold coast sierra. I saw it at Nordstrom in the reddy colour today before going ahead with buying. I ended up going with the black one. Great deal.. Regular price is 398 at Nordy's and it was on sale for $159.
> 
> I wish they had more varieties because I would prefer the smaller version, gold coast meadow since it worked better for my smaller frame. Oh wells.



Is it $159 right now at nordstrom? Thats a better deal then here plus it wouldnt be final sale at nordstrom.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Looking at the macdougal alley stevie. Anyone have one or maybe have seen it somewhere else a bit cheaper? Thought the Oyster color would be a nice neutral for summer.


----------



## Morisa

GingerSnap527 said:


> Looking at the macdougal alley stevie. Anyone have one or maybe have seen it somewhere else a bit cheaper? Thought the Oyster color would be a nice neutral for summer.



I've seen the eggplant version of that bag and it is a nice deep purple color.  Don't think I"ve seen the oyster version though.

You could try calling around the outlets to see what their prices are right now?


----------



## Morisa

qudz104 said:


> Is it $159 right now at nordstrom? Thats a better deal then here plus it wouldnt be final sale at nordstrom.



I think the poster misspoke.  The GC Sierra is still full price on nordstrom's website ($458): http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kate-spade-new-york-gold-coast-sierra-quilted-leather-shopper/3211348

The GC Charlize is on sale at $159 via KS.  It was the same price for Nordstrom as well, although I think Nordstrom only had the bittersweet color available.


----------



## JumpyTigerQ

thank you for the post. 
does anyone know whether kate spade's long wallet is good or not?


----------



## qudz104

Morisa said:


> I think the poster misspoke.  The GC Sierra is still full price on nordstrom's website ($458): http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kate-spade-new-york-gold-coast-sierra-quilted-leather-shopper/3211348
> 
> The GC Charlize is on sale at $159 via KS.  It was the same price for Nordstrom as well, although I think Nordstrom only had the bittersweet color available.



oh ok lol thanks. would you know if nordstrom would PM this sale? just in case the bag doesn't work out i wanted to be able to return it. its a really pretty bag though!


----------



## Morisa

qudz104 said:


> oh ok lol thanks. would you know if nordstrom would PM this sale? just in case the bag doesn't work out i wanted to be able to return it. its a really pretty bag though!



They might.  I know they'll match it if it's a regular sale (i.e., % off special or whatever).  Let us know what they say!


----------



## Morisa

JumpyTigerQ said:


> thank you for the post.
> does anyone know whether kate spade's long wallet is good or not?



Which "long" wallet are you referring to?


----------



## eis2484

I also purchased a hedgehog coin purse in blue - too cute to pass up

I was also thinking of purchasing a wallet either the pasadena stacy in coastline or wellesley remy in jasper blue but am kind of on the fence


----------



## shimmerbrick

boo, they don't accept international cards.


----------



## stanella

I got the cute coin purse, also.  I got it in gold.  Could not help myself! Adorable.


----------



## escstlu

Bought a zip wallet in yellow!


----------



## Morisa

Ordered on day 1 of the sale and my order is arriving tomorrow, yay!


----------



## tonij2000

My coinpurse arrived today, it's sooooo cute!


----------



## stanella

To Tonij2000....Are you going to use your coin purse for coins, or something else?  Mine is so pretty, I'm afraid coins will ruin it.


----------



## tonij2000

stanella said:


> To Tonij2000....Are you going to use your coin purse for coins, or something else?  Mine is so pretty, I'm afraid coins will ruin it.



I thought about coins ruining the pretty polka dot lining too but I put my coins in it anyway.


----------



## redrose000

tonij2000 said:


> I thought about coins ruining the pretty polka dot lining too but I put my coins in it anyway.



Is is large enough to fit lipstick or gloss? I won't get mine until next week, the agony. 
Saw the new coin purse on the site, half a tennis ball, what were they thinking.


----------



## tonij2000

redrose000 said:


> Is is large enough to fit lipstick or gloss? I won't get mine until next week, the agony.
> Saw the new coin purse on the site, half a tennis ball, what were they thinking.



2 or 3 lipsticks can fit in there!


----------



## stanella

Oh yes, lipsticks for sure. You are going to love the little guy.  If you push his ears forward, he is even more adorable.  Enjoy.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I got the dazzle necklace, aqua stud earrings and the red lipstick  Came today, really fast


----------



## escstlu

Got my yellow zipper wallet, love it, but it wasn't $295 originally as they said, the tag inside said $195. Paid $100 with shipping so it was still a good deal.


----------



## choozen1ne

i got my bag and the leopard wallet the other day - they are insanely cute love them both and now I want more ...........


----------



## giggles016

I got my Charlize bag in black. It is cute, and I think it is a good quality bag for $159. Did anyone else order this style? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Morisa

giggles016 said:


> I got my Charlize bag in black. It is cute, and I think it is a good quality bag for $159. Did anyone else order this style? What are your thoughts?



I received mine last Thursday and used it this weekend at a dinner event and a wedding reception.  I was pleased with it and liked the size of it.  I like the texture of the bag because I don't have to baby it.


----------



## LVmania

Bummed I missed this sample sale! How often does this event take place and when are they usually?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Last one was right after Thanksgiving, if I'm not mistaken. They usually last a couple of days, and you have to be signed up for sample sale emails, it's not technically public.


----------



## Morisa

For people who ordered during this sample sale, did any of you get a 20% off coupon towards your next/future purchase?  My friend got one but I did not (and have never received one from KS, and I've ordered from them at least a dozen times).


----------



## bschimar

Vlad said:


> Shop Kate Spade
> 
> 3 days only, up to 75% off.


too bad I found this AFTER


----------



## stanella

Yes, I did get that coupon.  I wonder why you didn't......strange.


----------



## GenYbagaddict

I checked out this sale and found stuff that I liked, but they don't ship internationally which was a real bummer.


----------



## Morisa

stanella said:


> Yes, I did get that coupon.  I wonder why you didn't......strange.



Yeah, I'm sad about that, but oh well.  is the coupon only good at the website/regular stores, or does it include outlets as well?


----------



## dls80ucla

Morisa said:


> Yeah, I'm sad about that, but oh well.  is the coupon only good at the website/regular stores, or does it include outlets as well?



Only good in stores; not online or outlets. I am sure if you email customer service and say "your friend" received a coupon, they would send you one. 

valid march 11-april 10 and good for 20% off your entire full priced purchase.


----------



## Morisa

dls80ucla said:


> Only good in stores; not online or outlets. I am sure if you email customer service and say "your friend" received a coupon, they would send you one.
> 
> valid march 11-april 10 and good for 20% off your entire full priced purchase.




I wonder if they send it to you based on where you live/where your items shipped.  There are no KS retail stores within 50 miles of me, so maybe that's why I didn't get one?  My friend lives in CA and there is a KS retail store in her town.  Oh well.  Thank you for sharing the info!


----------



## dls80ucla

dls80ucla said:


> Only good in stores; not online or outlets. I am sure if you email customer service and say "your friend" received a coupon, they would send you one.
> 
> valid march 11-april 10 and good for 20% off your entire full priced purchase.



i would be curious if you could call a store and have them ship you items while using the code. May be worth and email to customer service.  I wrote CS the other day and they got back to me within the hour.


----------



## terps08

Are there ever any KS outlet coupons?  Wishful thinking?


----------



## dls80ucla

terps08 said:


> Are there ever any KS outlet coupons?  Wishful thinking?



they do! usually around big shopping holidays like Memorial and Labor Day. If you have an outlet by you, ask to be added to their store mailing list.


----------



## terps08

dls80ucla said:


> they do! usually around big shopping holidays like Memorial and Labor Day. If you have an outlet by you, ask to be added to their store mailing list.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## tinglee

giggles016 said:


> I got my Charlize bag in black. It is cute, and I think it is a good quality bag for $159. Did anyone else order this style? What are your thoughts?


 
I don't know why but for some reason I had the impression the hardware was gold so I was a tad disappointed when it wasn't... For $159, I couldn't pass up the offer since it's still in stores for around 389... and it's a great size, great quality bag.

Overall, I am pleased with the product and will keep my eye out for more of these sample sales. I got the item within a week and their customer service was great.


----------



## tinglee

Morisa said:


> For people who ordered during this sample sale, did any of you get a 20% off coupon towards your next/future purchase? My friend got one but I did not (and have never received one from KS, and I've ordered from them at least a dozen times).


 
I got two of these coupons and it was my first time ordering from them.


----------



## giggles016

tinglee said:


> I don't know why but for some reason I had the impression the hardware was gold so I was a tad disappointed when it wasn't... For $159, I couldn't pass up the offer since it's still in stores for around 389... and it's a great size, great quality bag.
> 
> Overall, I am pleased with the product and will keep my eye out for more of these sample sales. I got the item within a week and their customer service was great.



I agree that it is great quality bag! I'm not exactly sure when I am going to use mine since it is a tad dressy for everyday IMO, but it will make a nice evening bag.


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

*bump


----------



## dls80ucla

their F&F should be here in the next few weeks!


----------



## terps08

dls80ucla said:
			
		

> their F&F should be here in the next few weeks!



Thanks!


----------



## ChanelGirlE

Any word on the date guys?


----------



## Morisa

ChanelGirlE said:


> Any word on the date guys?



I think last year it started around 4/3 or 4/5?  So it should be soon!


----------



## dls80ucla

I just visited my sales gal. Should be in a week and a half, weekend of April 13th. Believe it is 30% off.


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

I sure hope my jacket doesn't sell out before then.  #patience


----------



## jtf0420

AStarN20Pearls said:


> I sure hope my jacket doesn't sell out before then.  #patience


 Me too! I have a top and a pair of jeans in my shopping cart that I've been contemplating buying but if F&F is so soon I'll wait and cross my fingers they'll still be there!!


----------



## terps08

Kate Spade Outlet 40% off coupon on their Facebook page - http://www.facebook.com/katespade  You just have to "like" them and click Send Offer and it'll send it to your email.  Expires 4/12/12.


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

Thanks!!!  But it's for handbags only.


----------



## qudz104

^^ and wallets, lol.

i might hit up the outlets over the weekend.. i hope i can find something decent there!


----------



## dls80ucla

received email from my SA.  F&F is 13th and 14th, 25% off. This was for instore, so i am sure online code coming soon.


----------



## qudz104

FFSPR12 for 25% off April 13-14 for the Kate Spade F&F event


----------



## damierGal

qudz104 said:


> FFSPR12 for 25% off April 13-14 for the Kate Spade F&F event



thanks! Is there a image somewhere that we can print out for in-store purchases?


----------



## ChanelGirlE

^^ yes please!  i would love an instore coupon.


----------



## qudz104

hmm... i don't know how to post it... it says to print out the email and bring it in. ill try to see if i can find a post of it not linked to my email!


----------



## qudz104

ugh i can't figure it out, sorry!


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

So when does it start, at midnight?


----------



## dls80ucla

I'm sure KS will post the flyer to their Facebook page.  Honestly, they just give you the discount, I've never had to bring in the email.


----------



## dls80ucla




----------



## Morisa

AStarN20Pearls said:


> So when does it start, at midnight?



Given that the ad is framed in terms of pst, I would say it probably starts at midnight pst.


----------



## dls80ucla

code works now


----------



## slprich

* ffspr12med*


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

Thank you fabulous ladies for this post.  I woke up at 6am to order the Kate Spade bow jacket!  *fingers crossed that it actually ships*


----------



## pandapharm

I think this is probably always the case, but I was a little upset because I wanted to get one of the bangle watches and the code doesn't apply. The discount code applies to all items online except home, stationery, and watches.


----------



## designerdesire

Code JSFF12.


----------



## Love Of My Life

thanks....


----------



## jessdressed

also includes Kate Spade


----------



## Elly0216

I have a 15% code for katespade.com I will not be using. I am not sure if only I can use it or anyone can, but it's probably worth a shot. It expires in about 10 days.  Please PM me, if you would like it.


----------



## BeenBurned

^^^^ the seller whose listings you promote doesn't even use their own pictures in their listings. Some listings use stolen pictures taken from other sellers.


----------



## joysyoggi

Elly0216 said:
			
		

> I have a 15% code for katespade.com I will not be using. I am not sure if only I can use it or anyone can, but it's probably worth a shot. It expires in about 10 days.  Please PM me, if you would like it.



Hi I'm interested. Does it apply to sale items?


----------



## mspera

DIVEIN20 -- for 20% off full priced items - and the site offers free ground shipping!

I got this adorable little bag.


----------



## AuntieMame

mspera said:
			
		

> DIVEIN20 -- for 20% off full priced items - and the site offers free ground shipping!
> 
> I got this adorable little bag.



Thanks! I missed F&F and wanted something! So I got it with this.  Really appreciate it!


----------



## Pookiebear

mspera said:
			
		

> DIVEIN20 -- for 20% off full priced items - and the site offers free ground shipping!
> 
> I got this adorable little bag.



Thanks so much! I missed the F&F promo. I was able to pick up the gerbera garden statement necklace for my wedding! You saved me at least $100! Woohoo!


----------



## JRabbit

If you FB like Kate spade you get the link to the sale. Don't know if this link will work for everyone but here's a short cut!
*http://******/IWCo4j*


----------



## dls80ucla

well that was serious trouble.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Why oh why did I click?! :shame::shame:

Oh well at least my sisters and nieces will be happy!


----------



## LVoeShopping

...I just got this in my e-mail too...I am scared for my wallet and I haven't even opened the link yet!!!


----------



## nomompants

Thank you!


----------



## Sandysandals

Great info, thanks!


----------



## sheiko

Thank you for the heads up! Now I'm torn between the Essex Scout and the Cambridge Satchel!


----------



## Apricot Summers

The sale was extended to today as well.


----------



## anabanana745

OMG This may be the most exciting Kate Spade sale ever. I have been dying for the laptop bag. And its the color I want too. How did you hear about this? Just so I know for the future.


----------



## dls80ucla

anabanana745 said:


> OMG This may be the most exciting Kate Spade sale ever. I have been dying for the laptop bag. And its the color I want too. How did you hear about this? Just so I know for the future.



sign up for their email blasts and like them on facebook!


----------



## more_CHOOS

awww, i can't get the link to work?


----------



## love2shop_26

more_CHOOS said:


> awww, i can't get the link to work?



Still works for me. It asks you for an email to sign up with then you should get in.


----------



## drtjeckleberg

thanks for letting us know about the sale! i got a gorgeous purse as a birthday present for my sister for more than half off!


----------



## tutushopper

Thanks for the heads up on this one.  I also took advantage of the sale!


----------



## more_CHOOS

love2shop_26 said:


> Still works for me. It asks you for an email to sign up with then you should get in.



The link worked for me today, but too bad the sale is over....might have been a good thing


----------



## Apricot Summers

Don't worry - they'll be having another sale memorial day weekend.  Last year's sale was really good!  It included a lot of their shoes and also some household goods.

Sign up for their emails - you'll get advance notice of all sales.


----------



## jroger1

http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/kate-spade-new-york-handbags


----------



## msspooky09

There's also an extra 20% off with the code katespade20


----------



## giggles016

msspooky09 said:


> There's also an extra 20% off with the code katespade20



I just tried the code and it didn't work for me.


----------



## LVoeShopping

Was at my KS outlet today and discovered they are running a 40% off sale for the holiday weekend - even applies to sale/clearance items


----------



## PrincessD

That's awesome!!! Too bad I won't be going to US anytime soon!


----------



## LVoeShopping

Sale is on again


----------



## chinableu

Thank you so much!


----------



## JNH14

Can one of you post the link, please?  I just get into the main site-not the sale!


----------



## LVoeShopping

JNH14 said:
			
		

> Can one of you post the link, please?  I just get into the main site-not the sale!



Try this
http://m.katespade.com/mt/www.kates...scount-designer-clothing/sale,default,sc.html


----------



## Morisa

You don't need a special link to view -- just go to the KS webpage, go to "Sale" and then there's a little image icon on the right that says "sale on sale".  That link will take you to the extra 25% off items, but note that all of the extra sale items are already listed on the main sale page.


----------



## BagsNBaubles

Does anybody know if KS ever goes on a *better* sale than this? There's a bag I have my eye on but even with the extra 25% it's still priced pretty high for what it is. I can't get myself to pull the trigger but I keep thinking about it:shame:


----------



## tiem

As far as I've remembered the best is 25% on sale items.....


----------



## Morisa

tiem said:


> As far as I've remembered the best is 25% on sale items.....



Best is when they do a blanket 25% off your entire purchase.  I hate being limited to the select sale items....


----------



## BagsNBaubles

Morisa said:


> Best is when they do a blanket 25% off your entire purchase.  I hate being limited to the select sale items....



Thank you! Bummer, I thought so. I've got a total crush on the pool party clutch but with tax @ $160 I don't know if I can justify it for how little I'll wear it. It's just so silly & cute! Anybody care to convince me?


----------



## Morisa

BagsNBaubles said:


> Thank you! Bummer, I thought so. I've got a total crush on the pool party clutch but with tax @ $160 I don't know if I can justify it for how little I'll wear it. It's just so silly & cute! Anybody care to convince me?



It's cute!  I'm so eyeing the tennis ball treesh bag, but DH keeps telling me it's entirely unpractical and will only be good "for a season."


----------



## BagsNBaubles

Morisa said:


> It's cute!  I'm so eyeing the tennis ball treesh bag, but DH keeps telling me it's entirely unpractical and will only be good "for a season."



Ooh that one is cute! I think it's very summery but why couldn't you wear it next summer too? That's kind of what I'm thinking about the pool party. I don't actually own any KS yet but the really kitchy ones sing out to me for some reason. I think I'm going to wander down to the store tomorrow and if it's still there I'm buying it.


----------



## Morisa

BagsNBaubles said:


> Ooh that one is cute! I think it's very summery but why couldn't you wear it next summer too? That's kind of what I'm thinking about the pool party. I don't actually own any KS yet but the really kitchy ones sing out to me for some reason. I think I'm going to wander down to the store tomorrow and if it's still there I'm buying it.



I think the thought is that while I could still use it next summer, it's one of those quasi-novelty bags that are only cute during the season it came out.  Or, I'll wind up finding some other cute bag(s) that come out next year that I'll want to use instead.  ha!


----------



## chinableu

I want the armadillo handbag.

Totally impractical but that's never stopped me before.

It's so adorable.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

chinableu said:


> I want the armadillo handbag.
> 
> Totally impractical but that's never stopped me before.
> 
> It's so adorable.



This bag is really cute! I would consider buying it too, but as you say it is impractical and possibly something you might get tired of after a while. 

I purchased the tennis ball dress last week during this sale and I am considering a few other clothing items, but I am trying to be good!


----------



## mommyof4kids

I have several bags, ( actually a bagaholic )..and I have been looking forward to buying the Kate Spade book clutches. And today I just happen to look at the Bloomingdales sale..and I found and grabbed up the Kate Spade Emanuelle book clutch cheap!! So....if you are looking for good buys run to Bloomingdales. They also have a coupon code for another 15% off I think it was SUNNY15.


----------



## uhkiwi

which one did you get? love the book clutches!


----------



## evilvietgirl

Their outlets are 50% + an extra 20% off, I got the New Bond Street Florence for $164 after tax marked down from $448


----------



## mommyof4kids

I actually got the "I married Aventure" book. I love zebra so I think it will look cute!!


----------



## BagsNBaubles

There was one pool party clutch left in store this morning and I bought it :greengrin:

I have to say re: armadillos, that the coin purse is quite tempting. I can't imagine carrying the wicker armadillo bag but he might make a good decorative piece.


----------



## No Cute

Do you have a picture? 

I adore the Cha Cha chocolate one.  Don't have it, but I think it's adorable.


----------



## Virginiamb

I just got in delivered today the Armadillo coin holder and it is adorable.  I just ordered 2 more for gifts for my friends.  I love it and so unique


----------



## purse_shopping

Just wanted to let everyone know that Kate Spade has a rather large sale on some of their items including (Clothing, Shoes, Handbags, Jewelry, Etc.)

The sale will only last until August 22nd.

Here is the link: Just enter your e-mail address and zip code

http://www.katespade.com/SampleshopHome-Landing-Page/SampleshopHome-landing,default,pg.html


----------



## dododoit

whoa... thank you for the info... got to check it out


----------



## lizgirl17

omg they have my wallet that i paid alot more for lol 
i highly recomend the wellesley zip travel wallet


----------



## queenvictoria2

Cash back from e bates 
also


----------



## katlun

picked up two bangles

I am a sucker for KS bangles

was eyeing the wallets but I am too picky about wallets to buy online & final sale


----------



## MJDaisy

lizgirl17 said:


> omg they have my wallet that i paid alot more for lol
> i highly recomend the wellesley zip travel wallet



i just ordered it in pink!! wahoo!

also got the totem necklace, the neon pink cocktail ring, and i bought my sister the pearl earrings! 

$570 worth of merchandise and i got it all for $200!


----------



## gianelle

tinglee said:


> I got the gold coast sierra. I saw it at Nordstrom in the reddy colour today before going ahead with buying. I ended up going with the black one. Great deal.. Regular price is 398 at Nordy's and it was on sale for $159.
> 
> I wish they had more varieties because I would prefer the smaller version, gold coast meadow since it worked better for my smaller frame. Oh wells.



Tinglee, how have you liked the Sierra? I too have a small frame and I am worried about the size.


----------



## meangirl

Anyone know if there is a chance there will be an additional markdown on sale items for labor day?  Thanks!


----------



## katlun

meangirl said:


> Anyone know if there is a chance there will be an additional markdown on sale items for labor day? Thanks!


 

like them on facebook to get their sales info


----------



## sheila_c

An e-mail came out today for 50% off all clothing and purses at all Kate Spade Outlets.

If anyone is interested, I called the Houston outlet on 290 (281-758-2731) and the following are on clearance and you can use the 50% discount on them!!! You do not need a special code -- just reference the 50% e-mail discount.Mansfield Juniper (Gray)
Clearance Price:  $239
Less 50% = $119.50
Example on Nordstrom: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kate-spade-new-york-mansfield-juniper-leather-hobo/3218916

I did not check the price of these, but they too are on clearance:

Barclay Street Little Parker (Red & Navy)
Example on this eBay auction: http://compare.ebay.com/like/251119279434?var=lv<yp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&_lwgsi=y&cbt=y

Bexley Anisha (this has been on clearance since Christmas. I want to say it's $199 or $149 before the 50%)
Example on Amazon:  http://www.amazon.com/Kate-Spade-York-Bexley-Anisha/dp/B007IUKFGE​There are also lots of straw purses on clearance, but I did not ask for the names of them.

The sale starts tomorrow (Wednesday, 8/29). Items can be placed on 24-hr hold and shipped for $5.


----------



## Morisa

Is it just clothing and bags, or are accessories such as jewelry and sunglasses included?


----------



## BlackApple

Thank you. I was going to the outlets this week.


----------



## sheila_c

Morisa said:


> Is it just clothing and bags, or are accessories such as jewelry and sunglasses included?



It's clothing and bags only. It does not include anything else.


----------



## Rubbrduckee

Great! Thanks for the tip sheila_C!


----------



## winnie_cutie

Hi everyone,

I m intending to buy Kate spade products as they got sales now , does anyone know any discount code so we can get futhur discount or something? please lets me know. Thanks


----------



## Dukeprincess

AUGSALE gets you 20% off, but I believe it might only be on FP items.  Code expires September 20.


----------



## lila12

The fashion night in items are not promo code eligible per the website....


----------



## drtjeckleberg

if you sign up for their emails, they'll send you a 15% off code


----------



## bunniluver

drtjeckleberg said:


> if you sign up for their emails, they'll send you a 15% off code



Is the 15% off code only good online? Or is it good in store?


----------



## JNH14

They had 50% off over Labor Day weekend at the outlets...


----------



## bunniluver

JNH14 said:


> They had 50% off over Labor Day weekend at the outlets...



It's a little late lol. What other holidays do they have sales?


----------



## Morisa

With kate spade, they do periodic sample sales online.  Those sales occur maybe every 3-4 months or so; they just had one in August.  With the online sample sales, no coupons can be used.  Rarely does kate spade do a flat discount code, although you can usually find a 20% off FP items promotion.

I'd expect the next sample sale to be sometime in november, given what's happened in previous years.


----------



## bunniluver

Hmmm... How do you guys find out about their sales?


----------



## katlun

like them on facebook and you get all the sales info


----------



## bunniluver

katlun said:


> like them on facebook and you get all the sales info



So obvious, I feel stupid lol. Thanks!


----------



## katlun

bunniluver said:


> So obvious, I feel stupid lol. Thanks!



This is the only reason I am on Facebook, to get companies sales info

And specials


----------



## randr21

Enjoy *20% OFF* a Single Full Priced item at www.KateSpade.com. 

Enter code: *GODOTTY* at checkout. Offer Ends October 3, 2012.


----------



## Bordelle

joni80 said:
			
		

> Thanks. I think I will wait for the F&F sale to be over, to see if they put them back again. I just used another email address to sign up for their newsletters, and got a 15% off code, which I hope could be used on those quilted when they put them back on the site.



Can you apply a 15% code on a discounted item from sale?


----------



## JNH14

It won't hurt to try!


----------



## Bordelle

I thought I read here the f&f is online in store and at outlets? I called our outlet and the sa was being such a $&@/$ about it and denied the f&f


----------



## TPF Deals

&#8216;Tis the season! Every where I turn I&#8217;m finding more great Friends and Family deals to share with you. This one is extra special because you guys get to shop it early.

 Beginning right now through October 21st, save 30% on your orders at Kate Spade during the Friends and Family event by using code *F12FFUS* at checkout. I love Kate Spade for holiday gifts, so I&#8217;ll be stocking up on small paper goods and little accessories to give to friends and family!

*SHOP THE KATE SPADE FRIENDS AND FAMILY SALE!*

 The post Kate Spade Friends &#038; Family Sale &#8211; Early Access &#8211; October 18-21 appeared first on PurseBlog.


----------



## L etoile

Is it final sale?  I can't find details on the website about returns.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

L etoile said:
			
		

> Is it final sale?  I can't find details on the website about returns.



I think anything discounted more than 50% is final.


----------



## L etoile

Thanks!


----------



## LAdreamer

thank you!


----------



## AirJewels

I got the Gold Coast Maryanne that I've had my eye on for months!


----------



## shegotsoul

this is perfect timing! i needed a wristlet, thanks!!!!


----------



## blessedchildxd

Is the 30% off the best deal you can find on Kate Spade watches?


----------



## L etoile

Thanks!  I bought some cute Christmas gifts!


----------



## juicyincouture

Hi ladies,

I am doing winter cleaning so I am selling some of my accessories and clothing. Everything is pretty darn cheap follow the link here: http://www.beautyandthestreet.bigcartel.com/

If you have any questions feel free to private message me.


----------



## nomompants

BEJEWEL
valid 11/6/12 - 11/30/12


----------



## citybaglady

Promo code nov12sale, offer ends nov 5th at 11:59 pm pt


----------



## missmoimoi

They were marked down Wed morning...quite a selection of Kate bags!


----------



## lilismiles

thx! i needed something new :0)


----------



## Bordelle

Can you stack codes on their site?
Debating ordering from them or bloomz


----------



## Bordelle

Does anyone know what the normal discount is on katespade.com for black Friday? From past experience?


----------



## Morisa

Bordelle said:


> Does anyone know what the normal discount is on katespade.com for black Friday? From past experience?



Last year I think they did a selection of sale items, not a % off purchase.

there is a current 20% off purchase promo going on that ends today: H12WARD


----------



## Bordelle

Morisa said:
			
		

> Last year I think they did a selection of sale items, not a % off purchase.
> 
> there is a current 20% off purchase promo going on that ends today: H12WARD



Thanks morisa do you know if you can stack codes?


----------



## Morisa

Bordelle said:


> Thanks morisa do you know if you can stack codes?



I don't think so.  You may be able to stack the 15% welcome email code with a promo code, but I'm not sure about that. But you definitely can't stack say, a 20% off a FP item plus a 20% off your entire purchase code.

What kind of codes are you trying to stack?  KS codes are typically 20% off either one FP item, or your entire purchase.  On occasion they have 30% off (for F&F) and last year around new years' they did 25% off all sale items.


----------



## Bordelle

Morisa said:
			
		

> I don't think so.  You may be able to stack the 15% welcome email code with a promo code, but I'm not sure about that. But you definitely can't stack say, a 20% off a FP item plus a 20% off your entire purchase code.
> 
> What kind of codes are you trying to stack?  KS codes are typically 20% off either one FP item, or your entire purchase.  On occasion they have 30% off (for F&F) and last year around new years' they did 25% off all sale items.



Was thinking about doing the welcome
Code onto the 20. I didn't know there's a 20% fp which can be stacked with a 20 on all?


----------



## Morisa

Bordelle said:


> Was thinking about doing the welcome
> Code onto the 20. I didn't know there's a 20% fp which can be stacked with a 20 on all?



I think you misread my post.  I said that you cannot stack a 20% FP with the current 20% off entire purchase promo. 

I don't know if you can stack the welcome code with the 20% off.  You can always try, the website will tell you if it will work or not.


----------



## follybgal

Cyber Monday sale starts today! 

http://www.katespade.com/Sampleshop...pg.html?cm_sp=carousel1125-_-cyber-_-homepage


----------



## Morisa

Handbags, jewelry, clothing, etc.  Includes some Jack Spade stuff as well!

http://www.gilt.com/sale/women?pkey...ook.com&utm_campaign=women&utm_content=social


----------



## AndiM

Any current codes out there?  I am loving the new electric lime nadine but would love to hold out for a code before purchasing!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Morisa

AndiM said:


> Any current codes out there?  I am loving the new electric lime nadine but would love to hold out for a code before purchasing!! Thanks in advance!



Amazon has it for 25% off right now with their SAVEBAGS promo: http://www.amazon.com/Kate-Spade-Street-Little-Satchel-Electric/dp/B00931QS44


----------



## Jujuma

Sooo happy. I put the Goldcoast Maryanne in my cart and continued shopping when I went to check out it was sold out!!! Didn't know this could happen or I would of checked right out, so if there's something you really want on Gilt, who I love, check out then shop more. I called CS and explained, they kindly put me at the top of the wait list. Note, I have found their customer service to be great. I never thought I would get my bag as this item is final sale but I did!! I ordered two days ago, once you sign in you have 10 min to check out with it I was so worried I'd screw it up again! I got my lovely bag yesterday, so fast! This is the first time ever that I have ever bought a bag I own in a second color. I've had the Maryanne in black for about two years and still love it. I always knew I was going to get it in a second color. I love the cream but had trouble pulling the $500 trigger on such a light color so I'm thrilled with the price. Now I just have to wait for "Santa" to bring it!!! Having a very merry purse Christmas this year, got a large a LV makeup case to use as a clutch too!! I love Kate Spade I think their styles are classic, get very frustrated with Coach who has new bags coming out every 5 min making me hate my old one's, I know not everyone has this issue but I do. Their price point is great. Overall I'd have to say KS is one of, if not favorite designers. Although I do occasionally lust after others, don't we all??


----------



## Morisa

Jujuma said:


> Sooo happy. I put the Goldcoast Maryanne in my cart and continued shopping when I went to check out it was sold out!!! Didn't know this could happen or I would of checked right out, so if there's something you really want on Gilt, who I love, check out then shop more. I called CS and explained, they kindly put me at the top of the wait list. Note, I have found their customer service to be great. I never thought I would get my bag as this item is final sale but I did!! I ordered two days ago, once you sign in you have 10 min to check out with it I was so worried I'd screw it up again! I got my lovely bag yesterday, so fast! This is the first time ever that I have ever bought a bag I own in a second color. I've had the Maryanne in black for about two years and still love it. I always knew I was going to get it in a second color. I love the cream but had trouble pulling the $500 trigger on such a light color so I'm thrilled with the price. Now I just have to wait for "Santa" to bring it!!! Having a very merry purse Christmas this year, got a large a LV makeup case to use as a clutch too!! I love Kate Spade I think their styles are classic, get very frustrated with Coach who has new bags coming out every 5 min making me hate my old one's, I know not everyone has this issue but I do. Their price point is great. Overall I'd have to say KS is one of, if not favorite designers. Although I do occasionally lust after others, don't we all??



Glad to hear you had a great experience with Gilt.  What color maryanne did you get?


----------



## seton

KS is having a flash sale on ebay right now


----------



## Jujuma

Morisa said:
			
		

> Glad to hear you had a great experience with Gilt.  What color maryanne did you get?



Cream. I already have it in black and love it.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

seton said:


> KS is having a flash sale on ebay right now



Huge sale! Just bought a bag. Can't wait!


----------



## nomompants

H12USBB (valid 1/8 - 2/3/2013)
$50 off for $250 or more
$100 off $500 or more
$150 off $750 or more
$200 off $1000 or more


----------



## Bordelle

seton said:
			
		

> KS is having a flash sale on ebay right now



Is it still on? Is there a link?


----------



## Morisa

Bordelle said:


> Is it still on? Is there a link?



It's over now.


----------



## sleepykris

Amazon has a 25% special offer and promotion off certain bags through 12/15/12.  I bought my Kate Spade Gold Coast Elizabeth for about $320 after the discount and a $5 coupon I received from Likeacoupon on Facebook.  It is only certain bags on Amazon that come with the offer and the blurb below has to be on the actual product page:

_Item qualifies for 25% off $80 orders of eligible items sold and shipped by Amazon.com Enter code SAVEBAGS at checkout._ 

The details:  _To receive the 25% promotional discount, spend $80 on qualifying items sold and shipped by Amazon.com.
Add products described in the promotion to your Shopping Cart via the "Add to cart" button on the product information pages.
Enter promo code: SAVEBAGS on the Checkout page.
The amount of the savings will be reflected on the final order checkout page and will be allocated proportionally to all participating items in the Shopping Cart.
If you remove the qualifying products from your Shopping Cart or your order, or violate any of the terms and conditions listed below, the promotion will be invalid, and the discount will be removed from the order.
Terms and Conditions:

Promotional offer valid through 11:59 p.m. (Pacific Time) December 15, 2012. Items placed in Shopping Cart overnight may not be eligible for promotion at time of checkout.
Amazon reserves the right to cancel the promotion at any time.
The promotion applies only to qualifying items displaying the offer message on their product information pages. Items that do not display the offer message do not qualify, regardless of the nature of the item.
The promotion applies only to products sold by Amazon. It does not apply to the same products sold by other sellers.
  All qualifying items must be purchased in one order and shipped to a single address.
If you return any of the promotion items, we will subtract the value of the discount from your return credit.
Shipping and handling charges may apply.
This promotion may not be combined with other offers, including promotional certificates.
Does not apply to orders placed with 1-Click.
Offer good while supplies last.
Void where prohibited._

The bags I saw on sale but there's many more from Kate Spade as well as other brands:

Gold Coast Elizabeth:  http://www.amazon.com/Kate-Spade-Coast-Elizabeth-Satchel/dp/B004R1QEL2/ref=pd_sbs_shoe_4

Gold Coast Maryanne:  http://www.amazon.com/Kate-Spade-Coast-Shimmer-Maryanne/dp/B004R1QEOO/ref=pd_sbs_shoe_2

Lacey Wallet:  http://www.amazon.com/Kate-Spade-York-Coast-Lacey-Wallet/dp/B008DA72UA/ref=pd_sbs_shoe_27


----------



## seton

new additions to the KS sale page


----------



## Morisa

From KS's facebook page:

enjoy 50% off your entire purchase at our outlets. plus receive an additional 20% off all handbags and apparel. sale ends monday, december 24th.


----------



## luvpugz

Morisa said:


> From KS's facebook page:
> 
> enjoy 50% off your entire purchase at our outlets. plus receive an additional 20% off all handbags and apparel. sale ends monday, december 24th.


Thinking about a return visit before then!


----------



## terps08

From Facebook:

Kate Spade New York
hip hip hooray, our sale is on sale! enjoy an extra 25% off all sale items with promo code "25SALE" before the sale starts in shops tomorrow! excludes outlets. shop now at http://******/TfZUAy

http://www.facebook.com/katespade


----------



## Jem Jerrica

Bunch of stuff marked down on the KS website under Sale.  

Just noticed the "Last Chance" link for the first time.  Has that always been there?


----------



## Morisa

Jem Jerrica said:


> Bunch of stuff marked down on the KS website under Sale.
> 
> Just noticed the "Last Chance" link for the first time.  Has that always been there?



Yes, on the last chance, although I've never found that link to ever show any items.


----------



## sleepykris

does anyone use ***********?  i signed up for it awhile ago but never used the shopping links through the site. i just discovered if you shop through it, you get 3.5% back in case until 3/31/13.  apparently there is no catch.  i just had no idea katespade site was on there.  I am really tempted to get the brighton carlyle in dark roast.  i already bought a furla purse last week and too many others of recent, so i am trying to stop myself.....http://www.katespade.com/brighton-park-carlyle/PXRU3864,default,pd.html?dwvar_PXRU3864_color=249&start=37&cgid=sale

Will katespade.com have a Valentine's sale?  I am thinking if there is a sale from katespade and I combine it with the 3.5% cash back, I will save a lot more.  i am worried the purse will sell out by that time.   

 i also see there is cash back for amazon, target, groupon and vitacost.  i shop on those sites weekly, i have been losing out on money!  i never shop at neiman marcus but know a lot of ladies here do. apparently, you get $5 for each friend referral.

i am not too familiar with the rules here, but it seems i can't post the name of the site properly without it being turned into astrids


----------



## Morisa

sleepykris said:


> Will katespade.com have a Valentine's sale?  I am thinking if there is a sale from katespade and I combine it with the 3.5% cash back, I will save a lot more.  i am worried the purse will sell out by that time.



Last year KS did a sample sale around Feb. 7th.  The thing about KS's online sales is that if it's a sample sale, only certain items are discounted.  So the bag you want may (or may not) be in that sale.


----------



## sleepykris

Morisa said:


> Last year KS did a sample sale around Feb. 7th.  The thing about KS's online sales is that if it's a sample sale, only certain items are discounted.  So the bag you want may (or may not) be in that sale.



Thank you Morisa!  I am going to see if I can resist a few more days.


----------



## Jem Jerrica

Sample sale around Feb. 7th?!?    Fingers crossed!


----------



## Frugalfinds

sleepykris said:


> *i am not too familiar with the rules here, but it seems i can't post the name of the site properly without it being turned into astrids*



I _think_ it is because they don't want people to post their information and try to get others to say they were recommended by them (thereby getting additional money from the site).


----------



## Jem Jerrica

Morisa said:


> Yes, on the last chance, although I've never found that link to ever show any items.



That stinks.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## sleepykris

ok, i am so bad, i thought the bag was sold out last night since it was taken off the site.  this morning, i checked and the bag was back up again. while googling, i found a site called shop @ home . com and they offer a 6% cash back when you shop on the kate spade site.  the cash back was better than ***********' current 3.5%, so i went ahead and bought the bag instead of waiting for the sample sale.


----------



## Seng

sleepykris said:
			
		

> ok, i am so bad, i thought the bag was sold out last night since it was taken off the site.  this morning, i checked and the bag was back up again. while googling, i found a site called shop @ home . com and they offer a 6% cash back when you shop on the kate spade site.  the cash back was better than ***********' current 3.5%, so i went ahead and bought the bag instead of waiting for the sample sale.



What bag did you get?


----------



## sleepykris

Seng said:


> What bag did you get?


Hi!  i got the brighton park carlyle in the color dark roast and also picked up a bottle of leather conditioner.  


http://www.katespade.com/brighton-p...l?dwvar_PXRU3864_color=249&start=36&cgid=sale


----------



## sleepykris

sleepykris said:


> Hi!  i got the brighton park carlyle in the color dark roast and also picked up a bottle of leather conditioner.
> 
> 
> http://www.katespade.com/brighton-p...l?dwvar_PXRU3864_color=249&start=36&cgid=sale


oops, it is gone off the site again.  it was $177 on the site but selling for at least $224 on amazon and more on ebay

http://www.amazon.com/Kate-Spade-New-York-Park-Carlyle/dp/B00847ND82

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-KATE-SP...861?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337f5a65ed


----------



## Seng

sleepykris said:
			
		

> oops, it is gone off the site again.  it was $177 on the site but selling for at least $224 on amazon and more on ebay
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Kate-Spade-New-York-Park-Carlyle/dp/B00847ND82
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-KATE-SPADE-BRIGHTON-PARK-CARLYLE-DARK-BROWN-LEATHER-SATCHEL-BAG-348-/221179962861?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337f5a65ed



Such a cute bag! Enjoy!


----------



## sleepykris

Seng said:


> Such a cute bag! Enjoy!



thank you!


----------



## MareSerenitatus

Looks like the sample sale is back on. Mostly outlet stuff for bags.


----------



## sleepykris

I just checked the sample sale through a link sent to my email.  i am glad I got my bag early because it is not part of the sale and sold out last week!


----------



## moovebish

boo... a bit disappointed at the selection of surprise sale items!!  mostly outlet stuff for bags and wallets.  i'm in the market for a slim wallet.


----------



## Morisa

MareSerenitatus said:


> Looks like the sample sale is back on. Mostly outlet stuff for bags.



How much stuff was there in the sale?  I'm looking at it now and there's pretty much NOTHING left in the sale.


----------



## luvpugz

Morisa said:


> How much stuff was there in the sale?  I'm looking at it now and there's pretty much NOTHING left in the sale.


I just checked it, it was only 1 page. They are charging $5.00 for shipping.  *Bows* are hot for spring, so I like the Elena bags!


----------



## Morisa

luvpugz said:


> I just checked it, it was only 1 page. They are charging $5.00 for shipping.  *Bows* are hot for spring, so I like the Elena bags!



Right, I was wondering if there were more items available at midnight ET instead of when I looked at 6am ET.  The selection now (and at 6am) was abysmal compared to their usual sample sales.


----------



## sleepykris

When I checked at 12am, there wasn't that much at all.  the selection looks about the same to me right now.


----------



## shoptillidrop

The list of products looks about the same as it did this morning at 6:00 am. I picked up the Gold Coast Georgina with an additional 20% off and no shipping. I would have never paid $458 for the maraschino color but at $175.20 it was a no brainer


----------



## bgyoshi

I also received the additional 20% off and free shipping one-time code.  I will not be using mine so if anyone wants it, PM me.


----------



## GoStanford

Got the code last night and was in the mood to shop!  Got a Grant Park Shelby in lapis since I want a blue bag - I like the satchel shape and am hoping it works out well.  I am always a little suspicious when almost all reviews are glowing.  

Mostly I just wanted a new KS bag!  I agree the choices were limited.  

Anybody know if leather stevies are coming back?  Seems like all of them now are nylon or made as baby bags.


----------



## dkgirl

bgyoshi said:


> I also received the additional 20% off and free shipping one-time code.  I will not be using mine so if anyone wants it, PM me.


Hello, if you still have a code to spare, please email me: dkrisdak82@yahoo.com 
I was unable to send you a PM as I am new to this forum..Thanks!


----------



## Morisa

GoStanford said:


> Got the code last night and was in the mood to shop!  Got a Grant Park Shelby in lapis since I want a blue bag - I like the satchel shape and am hoping it works out well.  I am always a little suspicious when almost all reviews are glowing.
> 
> Mostly I just wanted a new KS bag!  I agree the choices were limited.
> 
> Anybody know if leather stevies are coming back?  Seems like all of them now are nylon or made as baby bags.



Yes, they have the southport and grant park stevies, as well as the baxter street stevie, as part of the "real" sample sale going on today.


----------



## oahctrec

Are the codes expired now?


----------



## Frugalfinds

It looks like they have more stuff today.


----------



## shoptillidrop

They definitely have more things today.  I tried placing another order today using the additional 20% off and free shipping code but that's a one time code use.


----------



## naria

How did people get the codes? Was it a facebook promotion?


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Any more codes? Or where to find them? I signed up for the mailing list 30 mins ago and i still havent gotten the email. I know they are supposed to send you a 15% coupon...


----------



## lila12

The codes only worked yesterday and I had one emailed to me. A lot of folks on Facebook are complaining about the fact that they offered minimal merchandise yesterday with a code and expanded the sale today without a code.


----------



## mona.lisa

I received an email this morning announcing the surprise sale.

I noticed in the description of some bags "designed for kate spade new york outlet stores"

does that mean that the bag is of an inferior quality that a bag bough at a regular kate spade store?

Thanks in advance for you input. I am new to Kate spade bags.


----------



## myfrienddiana

why is shipping to Canada $50?


----------



## dyleilee

Are there any more coupon codes you guys can spare? Thanks


----------



## hlfinn

does anyone have a code they can spare? i would really appreciate it! thanks!


----------



## hlfinn

ugh. so upset. just realized i HAD the code in an email but it no longer works. so wanted to buy some gifts for my family and get a jump on the holidays.


----------



## shoptillidrop

For those asking about the codes, they're sent via email and the way I got into the sale yesterday and then again today was through the email. I had to type in my email address then my zip code and that took me to the sale page where I was able to use a one time code for an additional 20% off and free shipping, yesterday only. If you're not signed up to receive Kate spade emails, do it. It alerts you to the sales coming up.


----------



## Morisa

JCinwrppingppr said:


> Any more codes? Or where to find them? I signed up for the mailing list 30 mins ago and i still havent gotten the email. I know they are supposed to send you a 15% coupon...



You can't use any promo codes with the sample sales, including the 15% off welcome code. 

As others have pointed out, the 20% code was only valid yesterday, and it certainly seems like it was intentionally set up so that you could only use it on very limited items.


----------



## Morisa

mona.lisa said:


> I received an email this morning announcing the surprise sale.
> 
> I noticed in the description of some bags "designed for kate spade new york outlet stores"
> 
> does that mean that the bag is of an inferior quality that a bag bough at a regular kate spade store?
> 
> Thanks in advance for you input. I am new to Kate spade bags.



No.  There are certain lines that are "made for outlet only", such as the Wellesley line.  Sometimes there is a version of a "regular" bag that is made for outlet, which has some slightly different details and may have less hardware, for example.  But in terms of quality, I personally have never found any issues with a "made for outlet" bag.

It may be helpful if you tell us which bag you have in mind so that we can offer more opinions.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Hi, 
Thanks for all the replies about the coupon codes. I'm looking at the Irving Place little nadine in the blue color. I love it, its exactly the style of handbag I am looking for. However, I am hesitant about the price for a KS outlet bag. I'm not opposed to shopping at the outlets, but I'm wondering if this pricing is REALLY that good for an outlet bag. It's original price is $398...is that how much it really sold for at the outlet store? 

Am I better off waiting for a coupon to come in the mail and then buying at the outlet? Will I get a better price in the future or is this sale pretty much it?


----------



## ericanjensen

I'm waiting because they are charging me $15 tax & we don't have a Kate Spade store in my state.  I've never seen an online shop do that.


----------



## Morisa

JCinwrppingppr said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for all the replies about the coupon codes. I'm looking at the Irving Place little nadine in the blue color. I love it, its exactly the style of handbag I am looking for. However, I am hesitant about the price for a KS outlet bag. I'm not opposed to shopping at the outlets, but I'm wondering if this pricing is REALLY that good for an outlet bag. It's original price is $398...is that how much it really sold for at the outlet store?
> 
> Am I better off waiting for a coupon to come in the mail and then buying at the outlet? Will I get a better price in the future or is this sale pretty much it?



The irving place nadine is not an outlet bag.  It's a misprint in the description.  For example, Neiman carried it: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/kate-spade-new-york-irving-place-little-nadine-satchel/prod138160038/

One of the ways you can tell is that the item number starts with PRXU - those are not "made for outlet" bags.

Putting aside whether it is an "outlet" bag or not, as I've said in another post, I have not seen a quality difference in the construction of an outlet bag vs. a retail bag.  Although there may be differences in hardware, etc., those differences are intentional.  As to the actual stitching, etc., I have never had an issue.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Morisa said:
			
		

> The irving place nadine is not an outlet bag.  It's a misprint in the description.  For example, Neiman carried it: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/kate-spade-new-york-irving-place-little-nadine-satchel/prod138160038/
> 
> One of the ways you can tell is that the item number starts with PRXU - those are not "made for outlet" bags.
> 
> Putting aside whether it is an "outlet" bag or not, as I've said in another post, I have not seen a quality difference in the construction of an outlet bag vs. a retail bag.  Although there may be differences in hardware, etc., those differences are intentional.  As to the actual stitching, etc., I have never had an issue.



Thanks!! I just ordered it. I figured it was a good price for a kate spade non-outlet bag. I have no idea what the pricing is like for outlet bags and i was worried it was too much! Please tell me i got a good deal on this bag.... I love these lady like style bag plus i absolutely need the cross body. I just cant carry bags on the arm anymore when im running errands! Ahh i feel so guilty for spntaneously purchasing just bc they had a sale lol. Hope the guilt disappears when this pretty bag arrives!


----------



## mona.lisa

Morisa said:


> No.  There are certain lines that are "made for outlet only", such as the Wellesley line.  Sometimes there is a version of a "regular" bag that is made for outlet, which has some slightly different details and may have less hardware, for example.  But in terms of quality, I personally have never found any issues with a "made for outlet" bag.
> 
> It may be helpful if you tell us which bag you have in mind so that we can offer more opinions.


The bag I had  my eyes on is sold (not showing anymore). I do not remember the name, it is a larger tote, with quilted leather.

My second choice would be the "wellesley large maeda". Which color is the prettiest? 

Here is the link: http://www.katespade.com/designer-h...r_WKRU1524_color=387&start=7&cgid=sample-sale

Thank you.


----------



## Morisa

mona.lisa said:


> The bag I had  my eyes on is sold (not showing anymore). I do not remember the name, it is a larger tote, with quilted leather.
> 
> My second choice would be the "wellesley large maeda". Which color is the prettiest?
> 
> Here is the link: http://www.katespade.com/designer-h...r_WKRU1524_color=387&start=7&cgid=sample-sale
> 
> Thank you.



If it's quilted leather, it's probably something from the gold coast line, which is not a made-for-factory line.

As for the Maeda, I can't really give much help on the color choices since I haven't seen any of them in real life.  My advice would be to look on ebay to see if anyone has posted "real life" pics of the color of the bag.  Or, post in the main KS forum and ask if anyone has any of the colors.  In my experience, however, KS colors are bright and bold so you probably can't go wrong!


----------



## Cathydc

Hello everyone, new here. Just fyi, the Kate Spade sale is continuing and they have added more styles today! I am already in so much 'trouble', gotta find more hiding places...lol!


----------



## shoptillidrop

mona.lisa said:


> The bag I had  my eyes on is sold (not showing anymore). I do not remember the name, it is a larger tote, with quilted leather.
> 
> My second choice would be the "wellesley large maeda". Which color is the prettiest?
> 
> Here is the link: http://www.katespade.com/designer-h...r_WKRU1524_color=387&start=7&cgid=sample-sale
> 
> Thank you.



monalisa, was it the Gold Coast Sierra?  I have that bag and it's beautiful.  Ebay has the Sierra if you want to verify the bag.  I also found an old Nordstroms listing of it...http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kate-sp...sierra-quilted-leather-shopper/3211348?pprd=0


----------



## starcy

How about Mansfield Juniper? I love the grey color and the shape. Is this also an outlet item? Doesn't indicate that it is.


----------



## missmoimoi

Gold Coast Janica in butternut just showed up at dwntwn Winners.  Not a total bargain at $199 but it's very nice.  It's the simple hobo with only single chain shoulder strap.  I took my own photo but this one faster to upload for you:


----------



## sleepykris

mona.lisa said:


> The bag I had  my eyes on is sold (not showing anymore). I do not remember the name, it is a larger tote, with quilted leather.
> 
> My second choice would be the "wellesley large maeda". Which color is the prettiest?
> 
> Here is the link: http://www.katespade.com/designer-h...r_WKRU1524_color=387&start=7&cgid=sample-sale
> 
> Thank you.



could it be the serena?  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-NEW-Kat...600?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2327afc748

i saw both the sierra and serena at the outlet right before christmas but they sold out pretty quick!  i think the price was a lot better than the sample sale, from my memory.


----------



## Morisa

starcy said:


> How about Mansfield Juniper? I love the grey color and the shape. Is this also an outlet item? Doesn't indicate that it is.



The mansfield juniper is not a made-for-outlet item.


----------



## mona.lisa

shoptillidrop said:


> monalisa, was it the Gold Coast Sierra?  I have that bag and it's beautiful.  Ebay has the Sierra if you want to verify the bag.  I also found an old Nordstroms listing of it...http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kate-sp...sierra-quilted-leather-shopper/3211348?pprd=0


Yes it was this one. I really love the bag, but I am afraid to shop on the evil bay. There are so many fakes being sold for the price of a real one. And specially because I am new to Kate spade, I have no idea what to look for in a bag to make sure it's real. 

Does any of you happen to know a trustworthy seller?

Thanks.


----------



## mona.lisa

sleepykris said:


> could it be the serena?  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-NEW-Kat...600?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2327afc748
> 
> i saw both the sierra and serena at the outlet right before christmas but they sold out pretty quick!  i think the price was a lot better than the sample sale, from my memory.


It was the Sierra.

Too bad I missed it 

I live in Montreal, QC. We do not have an outlet in the area.


----------



## shoptillidrop

mona.lisa said:


> Yes it was this one. I really love the bag, but I am afraid to shop on the evil bay. There are so many fakes being sold for the price of a real one. And specially because I am new to Kate spade, I have no idea what to look for in a bag to make sure it's real.
> 
> Does any of you happen to know a trustworthy seller?
> 
> Thanks.



I've had great success ordering from eBay. I've picked up two KS bags and one wallet.  When you shop ebay, always make sure the seller is a top rated seller, uses PayPal, has a 14 day return policy or the item is covered by an *ebay buyer protection* seal.


----------



## Morisa

*SPRING50* for $50 off $250, not valid on sale items.


----------



## Eru

Morisa said:


> *SPRING50* for $50 off $250, not valid on sale items.



Oh wow, thank you.  Waffling hardcore on the cobble hill clarke in black, which I think is just so pretty.


----------



## mona.lisa

Morisa said:


> No.  There are certain lines that are "made for outlet only", such as the Wellesley line.  Sometimes there is a version of a "regular" bag that is made for outlet, which has some slightly different details and may have less hardware, for example.  But in terms of quality, I personally have never found any issues with a "made for outlet" bag.
> 
> It may be helpful if you tell us which bag you have in mind so that we can offer more opinions.


Thanks for the replies.

I ended up ordering the "wellesley large maeda" in color ochre.


----------



## MareSerenitatus

New Bags are in the online sale section


----------



## grace.jisydney

love kate spade new york, some style are like 2.55


----------



## Eru

MareSerenitatus said:


> New Bags are in the online sale section



Thank you,   I was able to pass this on to a friend who isn't on TPF and she got some stuff she's been eyeing for awhile,


----------



## MareSerenitatus

No problem. Looking at some of the Grove Court items myself.


----------



## littlecollector

there's an additional 25% off sale items until Mar 1 
http://www.katespade.com/discount-designer-clothing/sale,default,sc.html


----------



## Morisa

spring is here & so are our new arrivals!
as our treat, enjoy 20% off* your full price purchases or 25% off* your full price purchases when you spend $1,000 or more

in our shops & online friday, march 8th - saturday, march 9th 
with code *sprwd13* at checkout


----------



## brightheart

Morisa said:


> spring is here & so are our new arrivals!
> as our treat, enjoy 20% off* your full price purchases or 25% off* your full price purchases when you spend $1,000 or more
> 
> in our shops & online friday, march 8th - saturday, march 9th
> with code *sprwd13* at checkout



Thanks so much for that code - it came in handy yesterday!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

LOTS new added to the sale section on the Kate Spade website!  Including the mint color and the hot pink....


----------



## MiaBorsa

Kate Spade Outlets having 40% + 20% off right now!


----------



## LVmania

How long so sales typically last for (Kate Spade website)?


----------



## Morisa

LVmania said:


> How long so sales typically last for (Kate Spade website)?



What do you mean?  When KS has a sample sale online, it's usually for 2-3 days.  The promo codes on the full price items usually last for 2 weeks to a month.


----------



## missmoimoi

A whole bunch of Kate Spade bags just got marked down at Holts.  I was truly considering this one:  Charlotte Street Miles in this exact beige saffiano type leather.  It's $309.  It's super practical to use I think + has timeless classic look.


----------



## buyingpig

Friend and Family going on right now, 25% off everything Use code F13FFUS


----------



## buyingpig

buyingpig said:


> Friend and Family going on right now, 25% off everything Use code F13FFUS



Sorry, the code is S13FFUS


----------



## Morisa

buyingpig said:


> Sorry, the code is S13FFUS



Also works on KS Saturday and Jack Spade!


----------



## MareSerenitatus

Bought those square stud earrings I've been stalking


----------



## theto

MareSerenitatus said:


> Bought those square stud earrings I've been stalking


Congrats!  I picked up the Cobble Hill Ellen in deep pink that I was likewise stalking...lol.


----------



## melissatrv

I got a price adjustment on something I ordered a couple of days ago (and still in transit).  Guess KS will do this if the order was placed 7 days ago or less.   Will reveal the bag when it comes in and thinking of something else.  Like the Dark Pink color, thinking of little Minka.


----------



## lvdreamer

I picked up the navy/green Call to Action Small Coal that I was wanting for a summer tote.  I love sales!


----------



## maggiesze1

Yay! So glad I waited!! I have been wanting the Pack A Picnic Apple wristlet for a while!! Perfect timing to get it!!


----------



## MareSerenitatus

More added to sales/promo


----------



## Morisa

*SUMMER20* for 20% off any full price item


----------



## Hikitten

Morisa said:


> *SUMMER20* for 20% off any full price item



code doesn't work


----------



## Clovers

Morisa said:


> *SUMMER20* for 20% off any full price item






Hikitten said:


> code doesn't work



SUMMER20 worked in my cart.  I did it on a Little Minka and it brought the price down from $378 to $302.40.  Are you sure you did it on a full priced item?


----------



## Hikitten

Clovers said:


> SUMMER20 worked in my cart.  I did it on a Little Minka and it brought the price down from $378 to $302.40.  Are you sure you did it on a full priced item?



Ah, full price! Yes, it worked! Thanks!!!


----------



## meandanitoo

It pays to sign up for at Kate Spade's website for promo's and sale notices...I got an email the other day from Kate Spade about a "shhhh" sale that was only accessible through the email (no code involved, tried to forward to friends but it wouldn't work for them, tried to access the sale site from work and couldn't access it there, the link only let me access the sale from my home computer.) and FINALLY bought the Charlotte Street Sylvia satchel that I thought was loooong gone in hot pink for a measly $179.00 . I've purchased Kate Spade shoes from other retailers but this is my first bag from KS and my first purchase ever from their site and if I had a clue that they did these kinds of sales I would've signed up a lot sooner.

.


----------



## knightal

Lots of things added to Nordstrom.com sales site (many popular Gold Coast items 40% off):

http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/kate-spade-new-york-sale?origin=leftnav


----------



## Squeaky00

meandanitoo said:


> It pays to sign up for at Kate Spade's website for promo's and sale notices...I got an email the other day from Kate Spade about a "shhhh" sale that was only accessible through the email (no code involved, tried to forward to friends but it wouldn't work for them, tried to access the sale site from work and couldn't access it there, the link only let me access the sale from my home computer.) and FINALLY bought the Charlotte Street Sylvia satchel that I thought was loooong gone in hot pink for a measly $179.00 . I've purchased Kate Spade shoes from other retailers but this is my first bag from KS and my first purchase ever from their site and if I had a clue that they did these kinds of sales I would've signed up a lot sooner.
> 
> .


Congratulations! By the time I reached home from work it was sold out.  I wanted that bag really bad.  Enjoy your new baby!


----------



## knightal

Five-day Kate Spade sale on Gilt starting today.  Looks like things are selling out pretty briskly.


----------



## staciesg26

Lots of new sale items up at the kate spade website!


----------



## jxwilliams

I just got a KS Georgina in black on sale from Bloomie's--about $271 shipped!  I used save20 for an additional 20% off the 30% off sale price.  I would post the link but not sure how on my iPad...


----------



## kaitydid

staciesg26 said:


> Lots of new sale items up at the kate spade website!



Thanks for posting this! One of the bags I've been eyeing for a long time is on there. I might ask for it as a Christmas gift...


----------



## staciesg26

kaitydid said:


> Thanks for posting this! One of the bags I've been eyeing for a long time is on there. I might ask for it as a Christmas gift...



No problem! I actually ordered myself the Samira radio clutch in the mint green color. It was $149 and just the other day it was $209 so I saved a little bit!  hope you get bag you wanted!


----------



## digitalgurl

the save20 didnt work for me


----------



## kaitydid

staciesg26 said:


> No problem! I actually ordered myself the Samira radio clutch in the mint green color. It was $149 and just the other day it was $209 so I saved a little bit!  hope you get bag you wanted!



Just now got it! I ordered the Gold Coast Elizabeth in cashew.  The original price was $398 and went on sale for $318. I kept putting off ordering until today. Then when I checked to see if the bag was still available, I saw that the price went down to $238! Yay! I'm not allowed to touch the bag until Christmas, but I'm so excited to finally get her!


----------



## buyingpig

digitalgurl said:


> the save20 didnt work for me



I think it only works on full-priced item.


----------



## af0103

Hi guys! Can you help me authenticate a Kate spade bag


----------



## staciesg26

kaitydid said:


> Just now got it! I ordered the Gold Coast Elizabeth in cashew.  The original price was $398 and went on sale for $318. I kept putting off ordering until today. Then when I checked to see if the bag was still available, I saw that the price went down to $238! Yay! I'm not allowed to touch the bag until Christmas, but I'm so excited to finally get her!



Ooohh congrats! Glad you got your bag at such a great price!! I have one Gold Coast bag that I found it at tj maxx and I love it. The leather is very nice! Congrats on your bag and enjoy! Christmas really isn't too far away!


----------



## Morisa

kate spade sample sale on main website!  selection is not as good as last time's though, but there are some new items up!


----------



## maggiegolden

well the website the the sample sale is currently not working. VERY frustrating.


----------



## lorihmatthews

maggiegolden said:


> well the website the the sample sale is currently not working. VERY frustrating.



I agree. I can't get in either.


----------



## maggiegolden

the site is back up!


----------



## Clovers

Their FB page has a surprise sale, I thought it was too late but I am still able to access it. 


KS FB: 
hurry! shop our online surprise sale and save up to 75% off. ends tonight at 11:59pm pt! online only. http://surprise.katespade.com/


----------



## Morisa

25% off sale items with *JUNE25*.  Good through 6/30.


----------



## AirJewels

Morisa said:


> 25% off sale items with *JUNE25*.  Good through 6/30.



I just bought the Gold Coast Maryanne in black.  Already have it in cashew but agonized for months over what color to get.  I love the bag and it's hard to resist at $214.50 plus tax!


----------



## mayski

Don't forget starting today thru July 7th at outlets: 50% off ALL purchases and additional 20% off with handbags. Saw it as email


----------



## Lindentree

mayski said:


> Don't forget starting today thru July 7th at outlets: 50% off ALL purchases and additional 20% off with handbags. Saw it as email


Hi, I am a new member here. I saw your post and headed out to the outlet mall in Aurora, IL tonight. I bought a large black Gold Coast Georgina bag for $146.00 + tax!  They also had them in cashew but I had just bought a large cashew Maryanne on the Kate Spade website for $214.00 + tax. The Georgina was 68% off the original price, and the Maryanne was 55% off the original price. Two lovely bags, two great deals. I am very happy tonight! Yay!


----------



## Lindentree

Here she is! $146.00 What?!? : )


----------



## giggles016

Lindentree said:


> Hi, I am a new member here. I saw your post and headed out to the outlet mall in Aurora, IL tonight. I bought a large black Gold Coast Georgina bag for $146.00 + tax!  They also had them in cashew but I had just bought a large cashew Maryanne on the Kate Spade website for $214.00 + tax. The Georgina was 68% off the original price, and the Maryanne was 55% off the original price. Two lovely bags, two great deals. I am very happy tonight! Yay!



Wow that's an awesome price on the large Georgina bag. Congrats! Did your outlet have any of the small Georgina crossbody bags? I'm curious about how much those are going for at the outlet right ow.


----------



## Lindentree

giggles016 said:


> Wow that's an awesome price on the large Georgina bag. Congrats! Did your outlet have any of the small Georgina crossbody bags? I'm curious about how much those are going for at the outlet right ow.


I didn't see any of the small Georgina bags at the outlet. The only Gold Coast bags I saw were the large Georgina. I don't know if they're going to bring any more bags out. I think the outlet sales are until July 7th. Do you have an outlet in your area?


----------



## giggles016

Lindentree said:


> I didn't see any of the small Georgina bags at the outlet. The only Gold Coast bags I saw were the large Georgina. I don't know if they're going to bring any more bags out. I think the outlet sales are until July 7th. Do you have an outlet in your area?



No, unfortunately I don't live near an outlet :cry:. I have heard that the outlets will ship to your home though.


----------



## mayski

Lindentree said:


> Hi, I am a new member here. I saw your post and headed out to the outlet mall in Aurora, IL tonight. I bought a large black Gold Coast Georgina bag for $146.00 + tax!  They also had them in cashew but I had just bought a large cashew Maryanne on the Kate Spade website for $214.00 + tax. The Georgina was 68% off the original price, and the Maryanne was 55% off the original price. Two lovely bags, two great deals. I am very happy tonight! Yay!



Wow those are amazing prices! Yay Lindentree for a large Gold coast Georgina bag - looks fantastic! Thanks for sharing all your purchases. Who doesn't love to save money hee hee


----------



## mayski

giggles016 said:


> No, unfortunately I don't live near an outlet :cry:. I have heard that the outlets will ship to your home though.



Hi sweetie!  Yup they do deliver. I live 2.5 hours from the nearest KS outlet so I always call and ask the manager if she can take a pix of items I'm interested in and phone order. They are pretty nice about it and it comes beautifully wrapped too.


----------



## giggles016

mayski said:


> Hi sweetie!  Yup they do deliver. I live 2.5 hours from the nearest KS outlet so I always call and ask the manager if she can take a pix of items I'm interested in and phone order. They are pretty nice about it and it comes beautifully wrapped too.



Wow, that is awesome! What outlet do you deal with? I think the Chicago one is closest to me.


----------



## Lindentree

mayski said:


> Wow those are amazing prices! Yay Lindentree for a large Gold coast Georgina bag - looks fantastic! Thanks for sharing all your purchases. Who doesn't love to save money hee hee


I know! I love purses, but I also like getting a deal! It's part of the fun for me. I have Dooney, Kate Spade, Coach, Lancaster (I bought that in Paris) but I will usually not buy a purse if I can't get at least 30% off. I think it helps me justify buying them! I am on a self-imposed ban for awhile so I don't go broke, ha-ha...


----------



## mayski

The one located in Palm Springs I think...forgot name of outlet...Desert Hills?


----------



## buyingpig

I bought the Georgina too yesterday. Got both black and cashew. The outlet seem to be well stocked with both colors. It was such a good price I couldn't make a decision. I am not sure which one i will eventually keep and which one to give to bf's mom yet.


----------



## jenn805

buyingpig said:


> I bought the Georgina too yesterday. Got both black and cashew. The outlet seem to be well stocked with both colors. It was such a good price I couldn't make a decision. I am not sure which one i will eventually keep and which one to give to bf's mom yet.


 
What outltet did you get these from, and are they the gold coast georgina?


----------



## buyingpig

Yes. They are the gold coast georgina. Here's a picture of the cashew compared to my small maryanne. I got it at the paragon livermore outlet. They still had a lot left and restocking as well.


----------



## jenn805

buyingpig said:


> Yes. They are the gold coast georgina. Here's a picture of the cashew compared to my small maryanne. I got it at the paragon livermore outlet. They still had a lot left and restocking as well.


 
I love both do you happen to know if they had any of the gold coast lacey or jules wallets?


----------



## buyingpig

I didn't see either. Just about everything is made for outlet. The Georginas and maybe a few odd clearence items were from full price line. Odd items being some coin pouches, iphone/pad cases, a van/car shaped clutch. That's about it. There are a lot of wallets from the wellesley line. Bunch of pvc stuff which i didn't look into.

I find the KS outlet in Aurora normally has more stuff from full price. The one in livermore usually has more only for outlet items. At least that's my impression.


----------



## mayski

Kate Spade is hosting a sale up to 70% off on ebay website tomorrow. I don't know what type of products though


----------



## buyingpig

mayski said:


> Kate Spade is hosting a sale up to 70% off on ebay website tomorrow. I don't know what type of products though



 Got up early and bought the essex scout in blue. I been wanting it for a while. Hopefully it looks good.


----------



## grm67

How do you reach the eBay sale?  Do you need an invite?
Thanks!


----------



## grm67

Never mind--found it.


----------



## Clovers

Here's a direct link for anyone who wants it: 

http://www.ebay.com/rpp/katespadenewyork/kate-spade-new-york-on-ebay?_ipg=192


----------



## Morisa

KS is doing an extra 20% off handbags (excluding clearance) at the outlets through Sunday.


----------



## BrokenUSNQuill

Morisa said:


> KS is doing an extra 20% off handbags (excluding clearance) at the outlets through Sunday.


Which outlet is this? I just called the one in Williamsburg and they aren't doing it


----------



## knightal

Promo Code: SUM13BB

$50 off $250+
$100 off $500+
$150 off $750+
$200 off $1000+

Valid on full price merchandise only. 7/8/13 - 8/18/13


----------



## buyingpig

knightal said:


> Promo Code: SUM13BB
> 
> $50 off $250+
> $100 off $500+
> $150 off $750+
> $200 off $1000+
> 
> Valid on full price merchandise only. 7/8/13 - 8/18/13



Thank you for posting this. Too bad it only works on full price :'(


----------



## buyingpig

KS site is doing additional 25% off sales through 08/02, use promo code 25JULY .


----------



## JulieESG

buyingpig said:


> KS site is doing additional 25% off sales through 08/02, use promo code 25JULY .



Thank you for posting! I finally got the Little Nadine I've wanted FOREVER!


----------



## Frugalfinds

buyingpig said:


> KS site is doing additional 25% off sales through 08/02, use promo code 25JULY .



Does anyone know if this is going on in stores too?


----------



## tyrapeeps

Kate Spade Surprise sale has just started!  www.surprise.katespade.com 

Its a two days sale only!


----------



## BrokenUSNQuill

tyrapeeps said:


> Kate Spade Surprise sale has just started!  www.surprise.katespade.com
> 
> Its a two days sale only!


Yay!


----------



## cc003

*stop advertising!*


----------



## renza

AUGBB13 for 15% off regular price items. I think it lasts until 8/18


----------



## Hanaery

Kate spade outlet sale 40% + 20% ...happy labor day


----------



## blingaholic

Kate Spade Gold Coast Large Georgina at 1saleaday.com for $329 with free shipping

https://1sale.com/fashion/handbags-...ce=et&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=a20130913


----------



## Kdisaster

Kate Spade surprise sale starts online today!!! 75% off!!!


----------



## seton

thx! unfortunately, I couldnt find anything


----------



## sleepykris

I'm tempted by the kate spade small Maryanne in zinnia pink, but I already have the Elizabeth in fuchsia....


----------



## LabelLover81

Anyone have a code? There's a dress I want.


----------



## emnsee

.


----------



## knightal

30% Off $100 Shoes & More on amazon.com
  Spend $100 and receive 30% off off shoes, handbags, and more for women  and men. Enter promo code 30OFF100 at checkout for a discount on  eligible items.

A few kate spade items are eligible for this promotion including the beau bags.


----------



## knightal

25% off sale merchandise + free shipping

25OCT2013


----------



## lila12

Shoot - has this expired already? I was waiting for a 25 off sale promo but can't get it to work right now.


----------



## pinkypink00

knightal said:


> 25% off sale merchandise + free shipping
> 
> 25OCT2013


thank you!

can you tell us when this expires?


----------



## seton

at the outlets

bags n wallets - 50% off
clearance - 50% + 20%


----------



## haruhii

There is a kate spade eBay fashion event right now


----------



## sarakt0672

Friends and Family has started on Facebook - all sale/FP merchandise on KS.com and at the outlet. Use code FALL13FF for 30% off!


----------



## houstonm2198

Went to the outlet today. They are doing 40 off the entire store and an additional 30 off your entire purchase including clearance.


----------



## jeannee

Surprise Sale - All sales are final
http://surprise.katespade.com/on/de...eSale-Site/en_US/Search-Show?cgid=ks-view-all


----------



## jade

20% off full priced items at the store this weekend.


----------



## amy1677

40% plus 20% off for Veterans Day sale at outlet


----------



## terps08

25% off total purchase with code HOLWD13 on katespade.com and in store 11/15 and 11/16


----------



## Morisa

50% off all handbags and wallets + extra 15% off clearance at KS outlet stores only, through Wednesday 11/27.


----------



## seton

kate spade on ebay tomorrow


----------



## knightal

Another surprise sale!
http://surprise.katespade.com/on/de...eSale-Site/en_US/Search-Show?cgid=ks-view-all


----------



## jeannee

enjoy 30% off the entire site for one day only with code *CYBER30* at checkout


----------



## knightal

Kate Spade on Gilt today. They are having so many promotions!


----------



## Rarity

Kate Spade sunglasses for $44.99.

http://www.woot.com/offers/kate-spade-sunglasses-2-styles


----------



## gardienne

72-hour kate spade event on ebay, up to 75% off w/ free shipping in the states
http://www.ebay.com/rpp/katespadene...01.m1256&_trkparms=&clkid=3282160240151726368


----------



## citybaglady

Green monday sale! save 30% on everything at katespade.com with code green30. Ends at 11:59pm


----------



## lila12

KS just posted a surprise sale early access on Facebook,


----------



## knightal

Anther one! Enjoy 25% off kate spade new york sale merchandise. Not valid on full price merchandise or saturday.com. 

DECTAKE25


----------



## citybaglady

25% off sale items to day only with the code december25


----------



## Shoppinmel

The 25% off is actually through January 5th.  Yay.


----------



## knightal

Surprise sale ends tomorrow.  Early access:
http://surprise.katespade.com/on/de...eSale-Site/en_US/Search-Show?cgid=ks-view-all

Gold Coast Maryanne, Ship clutch, Newspaper clutch, Emma and the Great Gatsby book clutches, and typerwriter handbag.


----------



## Eru

Probably everyone's seen this, but just in case "SPRINGWD20" will get you 20% off full-priced merchandise at KS.


----------



## knightal

Another surprise sale
http://surprise.katespade.com/on/de...eSale-Site/en_US/Search-Show?cgid=ks-view-all

Pride and Prejudice Book Clutch is back!


----------



## Eru

SPRINGBB20 - 20% off one full priced item through March 15.


----------



## knightal

melissatrv said:


> KS has not had a really good sale in FOREVER. Their Sale items are so limited


 
Take 20% off sale merchandise!   Exp tomorrow(?)
Use code: MORESALE

I just noticed that they put more bags including a few beau bags up in their sales section.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Surprise Sale today, but limited to "bridal" stuff.  Yawn.   *CLICK!*


----------



## PBinsider

20% off sale merchandise...

MARCHSALE

At the moment there are some good bags still available.
http://www.katespade.com/sale/ks-sale,en_US,sc.html


----------



## kateincali

from a trusted PFer, nwot hot pink southport avenue stacy continental wallet
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331161282323


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Hi ladies..I got a promotional coupon in the mail about a month ago for 20% off one full priced item that ends April 6...I won't be using it...so if anyone is interested...please pm me and il give you the code!


----------



## janiesea3

Nordstrom.com has many KS bags on sale 20% off.


----------



## Superbaby

Kate Spade is having friends and family event! Call the Kate spade store in fashion show mall at 702 691 9968 and ask for Angelina. She will ship the item for free! Within US. 


I already got the camera bag and lemon bag on hold for the event &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Superbaby

Everything in store is 25% off.


----------



## kateincali

from a PFer - nwot Idiom Bangle Bracelet: "Escape The Ordinary" Rose Gold & Black 
only $40 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=331169308102


----------



## bruzer

Use code S14FFUS for 25% off. Friends & Family ends April 6th at 11:59 PT and valid on all merchandise except customized weekenders.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Nordstrom rack at mall of America had "Great expectations" and "gatsby" clutches for $129.


----------



## kateincali

two idiom bangle bracelets from a trusted PFer - "Escape The Ordinary" + "Train of Thought"
only $92 BIN for both. KS jewelry bags and a gift box included
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331179485196


----------



## loving_london

Enjoy 20% off Sale Items now through Sunday, April 27th at 11:59 pt with code SPRINGSALE at checkout!


----------



## LVforMe

20% off a full price handbag using MOMDAY14. Yippee!


----------



## Superbaby

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Nordstrom rack at mall of America had "Great expectations" and "gatsby" clutches for $129.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2568495
> 
> View attachment 2568499


I soooo want one &#55357;&#56866; Too bad I don't live anywhere near there


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Superbaby said:


> I soooo want one í*½í¸¢ Too bad I don't live anywhere near there




I think Nordstrom Rack will ship anywhere for $9 if you give then the UPC. Worth a try, maybe?


----------



## Superbaby

Kate spade book clutch on sale


http://www.katespade.com/paris-and-..._color=989&cgid=ks-sale#start=53&cgid=ks-sale


----------



## Superbaby

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I think Nordstrom Rack will ship anywhere for $9 if you give then the UPC. Worth a try, maybe?


Thanks! I called them and they are shipping it to me &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;


----------



## knightal

Surprise sale is on again:
http://surprise.katespade.com/

A lot of items are made for the outlet but prices are good.


----------



## pringirl

knightal said:


> surprise sale is on again:
> http://surprise.katespade.com/
> 
> a lot of items are made for the outlet but prices are good.



&#128568;


----------



## kateincali

price drops on two items from a wonderful PFer

nwot hot pink southport avenue stacy continental wallet
$76 BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...Hot-Pink-Continental-PRICE-DROP-/331211399898





two nwt idiom bangle bracelets - "Escape The Ordinary" + "Train of Thought"
KS jewelry bags and a gift box included
$86 BIN for both
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331179485196


----------



## BellestChele

Excellent used condition Florence in Stunning Pink - $155 and free shipping. 

Great bag, gorgeous color! Not my auction.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...869?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item233af7b5fd


----------



## BeachBagGal

Lord & Taylor has F&F sale w/ extra 25% off! There's some good clearance bags. I bought my 1st KS bag - Cobble Hill Clarke messenger in affogato for $125!!!! Can't wait!!


----------



## AngelaJI

2 Day Surprise Sale: Travel Edition!
http://surprise.katespade.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-KateSale-Site/en_US/Search-Show?cgid=ks-view-all


----------



## knightal

Kate Spade Saturday Secret Sale
https://www.saturday.com/secret-sale/kss-secret-sale,en_US,sc.html

Free shipping; ends 6/26


----------



## pringirl

Kate spade 25% off sale items code: moresale


----------



## iuvcoach

NWT KS Beau Bag Pink/Orange
$270 BIN Free Shipping

http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...prg=20131017132637&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=121374272416

Seller has a lot of KS listed


----------



## MiaBorsa

Surprise sale today, but another "wedding edition."  Yawn.


----------



## Melissa78

Amazon.com has the Nylon Little Minka for $116.67. You never know how long it will last at this price with Amazon, but I just placed an order.

http://www.amazon.com/kate-spade-Ny...93490&sr=8-3&keywords=kate+spade+little+minka


----------



## vt2159

Neiman Marcus has 25% off on clearance items, including some Kate Spade items: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jsp?N=0&from=saledi&st=s&rd=1&Ntt=kate+spade+new+york


----------



## l2ebecca

Gilt is having a kate spade sale!


----------



## knightal

Surprise sale is on again!

http://surprise.katespade.com/


----------



## BagsAreMyPoison

For anyone in the San Francisco Bay Area, the Kate Spade New York Shop on 845 Market Street is having a Sips, Snacks, and Shopping event on Thursday, August 28, 2014, from 6-8PM.  Shoppers will receive 20% off full-price purchases.  RSVP: socialny@katespade.com.


----------



## knightal

20% Off Early Fall Shoes Enter code ERLYFALL at amazon.com

This includes a lot of kate spade items on their website.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Not sure if this has been posted before or if everyone already knows this, lol! I'm new to KS, and just found out while I was purchasing my first Kate Spade...that teachers ALWAYS get 15% off...not sure if it applies to Outlet!


----------



## Rarity

Sale on Kate Spade at MyHabit!


----------



## knightal

20% off full price merchandise. Expires 9/11.

20SEPT14


----------



## sleepykris

Thatsmypurse said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before or if everyone already knows this, lol! I'm new to KS, and just found out while I was purchasing my first Kate Spade...that teachers ALWAYS get 15% off...not sure if it applies to Outlet!



awesome, i didn't know that.  i will have to take my sister who is a teacher when i go!


----------



## jeep317

Surprise sale is on again. Don't use your mobile device however, it shows everything as out of stock. Use a computer. I finally got a Gold Coast Maryann in black!
http://surprise.katespade.com


----------



## kateincali

PRICE DROP! from a wonderful PFer

two nwt idiom bangle bracelets - "Escape The Ordinary" + "Train of Thought"
KS jewelry bags and a gift box included
$82 BIN for both w/free shipping
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331179485196


----------



## jjmoon

jeep317 said:


> Surprise sale is on again. Don't use your mobile device however, it shows everything as out of stock. Use a computer. I finally got a Gold Coast Maryann in black!
> 
> http://surprise.katespade.com




Do you have any problem with your Gold Coast straps? Mine straps are cracking after few uses. Not sure about quality of this bag.


----------



## knightal

20% off kate spade new york sale merchandise (exp 10/14)
FALLSALE20

I remember they have FF around this time last year (30% off) and they may be doing it again later this year.


----------



## dance0728

Just announced on their facebook page. we're giving you, our dearest friends and family, early access to our sale! enjoy 30% off your entire purchase with code F14FFUS. shop now through sunday. 

Just a heads up1! Enjoy ladies!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Outlet 40/30


----------



## Frugalfinds

Nordstrom is price matching Kate Spade FF.


----------



## o___erika

25% off + free shipping through October 26th on KateSpade.com. 

Use promo code: OCT25

Happy shopping!


----------



## Galaxerie

Is anyone getting the problem that the surprise site requires a login?


----------



## knightal

Probably means there isn't a surprise sale going on now but one is coming soon. 

They did put quite a few MFF items in their Sales section though.


----------



## AngelaJI

Surprise Sale on again!


----------



## jeep317

jjmoon said:


> Do you have any problem with your Gold Coast straps? Mine straps are cracking after few uses. Not sure about quality of this bag.



Nope. Mine is still very new but no cracking.


----------



## Frugalfinds

20% off full-priced items Nov. 3 - Dec. 7. In store promo: WILDCARD. The online promos are individual and a one-time use.


----------



## jennyf71

Kate Spade New York

	Enjoy 40% off all Handbags and Wallets plus take an Additional 25% off your Entire Purchase now through Tuesday Nov. 11th.


 Valid only at Kate Spade New York outlets in the U.S. and Canada. Not  valid at Kate Spade New York specialty shops or katespade.com. Not  valid on gift cards or previous purchases. Cannot be redeemed for cash  or store credit. One redemption per person. coupon not combinable. Valid  now through 11/11/14.


Sigh... wish I could leave work and go


----------



## knightal

Must have pieces 20% off with free 2 day shipping (exp 11/13/2014)

http://www.katespade.com/must-haves...S,sc.html?cm_sp=home110314-_-homepage-_-picks


----------



## bargainhunt

Extra 25% off entire purchase in store & online with code 'BEMERRY'. Valid til November 16th.


----------



## carinas

Amazon.com has bag and shoe sale extra 20% off "FALSHOES". They have many discontinued KS styles for very good prices!


----------



## anthrosphere

25% OFF with code *OHJOY*.

Spend $250 or more and get a free canvas tote. Ends today by midnight.

http://www.katespade.com/designer-handbags/ks-handbags,en_US,sc.html


----------



## plumaplomb

75% off surprise sale going on!!


----------



## Frugalfinds

plumaplomb said:


> 75% off surprise sale going on!!



Link?


----------



## gazelle1991

just type in kate spade in google and the sale will show up.


----------



## denearys

Here's the link for Kate Spade 75% Off..


http://surprise.katespade.com/on/de...042014_14_SurpriseSale_Reminder&cp=1012380500


----------



## anthrosphere

Don't forget that Kate Spade SATURDAY is also having a sale, too! 

30% Off Full Price styles with code: *DEALME *at checkout.

http://www.saturday.com/


----------



## SanamAmiri

bargainhunt said:


> Extra 25% off entire purchase in store & online with code 'BEMERRY'. Valid til November 16th.


did anyone buy the beacon court jeanne on the black friday surprise sale?? i bought it yesterday in ballet slipper on impulse and am curious if anyone has it!!!


----------



## pringirl

Ks no longer ships to freight forwarders. And they dun do international shipping to my country. I guess it's farewell ks.


----------



## rhunter99

30% off the katespade.com site using CYBER30. i assume it expires Dec 1?


----------



## MiaBorsa

*KS on GILT.com today.*   I scored a Little Minka in affogatto for $97!!!   (I had an additional 30% off coupon...yeah!)


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Congratulations! Where did you get the 30% off coupon? That is a GREAT deal!


----------



## bargainhunt

Extra 25% off sale items on katespade.com with code COZYUP. Not many new styles since last sale though..


----------



## carinas

Amazon has most Kate Spade bags for extra 30% off GRNMON14


----------



## gazelle1991

nordstrom has katespade price matching. 25% bags, watches, jewelry,...


----------



## BagLoveVal

Surprise sale on gifts under $99 on Kate Spade site!


----------



## Bananie

Just scored a Little Minka Deep Pink for $101 at Nordstrom Rack. Love it!


----------



## lila12

Saw this on another forum:

katespade.com Splurge and Save sale January 8th through February 4th

Spend $250 get $50 off
Spend $500 get $125 off
Spend $750 get $225 off
Spend $1000 get $350 off

code is SPR15BB at checkout


----------



## kalodie1

Visited the NYC flagship store yesterday...lots of new handbag markdowns and they ship anywhere in the US. I saw the Cedar Street Maise, Monday and Large Monday in a few colors.

Great sales help too. Not sure if I can post the phone number and contact.


----------



## Melissa78

Surprise Sale now through Thursday night. http://surprise.katespade.com/on/de...ite/en_US/Search-Show?cgid=ks-view-allhttp://


----------



## kalodie1

Sale On Sale for Presidents Day Weekend in Kate Spade stores: Extra 25% off sale items.

Call my personal shopper at NYC flagship: she has great sale bags: Maize in light blue, navy, mulled wine and a printed pattern as well as some others including exclusive Madison Avenue Collection. She ships to me all the time: Susan 212.988.0259.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Extra 25% off sale prices on katespade.com  coupon code: shoptoit


----------



## Frugalfinds

25% off your purchase on katespade.com with code SPRWD15.


----------



## hellotea

Today only, get the new "minted" Cedar Street Maise for only $199 with code MINTED.

http://www.katespade.com/cedar-street-maise/PXRU4471-8,en_US,pd.html?cm_sp=home032415-_-home-_-cedar


----------



## Rarity

Extra 25% off sale items with code EXTRAS at checkout through the 29th.


----------



## ilikesunshine

25% Friends & Family at Retail Stores, Outlets and Online

code: DEAREST


----------



## ilikesunshine

Bloomingdales Sale - Take $25 off for every $100 spent. CODE: SHOP25


----------



## dizzyspell

25% off all sale items! Code: CHEERS


----------



## anthrosphere

Hautelook is having a flash sale on all Kate Spade items right now!

www.hautelook.com


----------



## Scarlett106

I havea  $50 off $250 or more promo code, PM me if you want it! First come, first serve. Expires 5/31.


----------



## Scarlett106

Scarlett106 said:


> I havea  $50 off $250 or more promo code, PM me if you want it! First come, first serve. Expires 5/31.



I gave the online code to the first person who replied but as I'm sure many of you know, the general in-store code is "FLAMINGO."


----------



## CrazyCool01

Surprise sale on now!!!

Enjoy!


----------



## plumaplomb

CrazyCool01 said:


> Surprise sale on now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!




Enabler!  I like the cute coin purses but not enough to pay for shipping lol.  

Anyone pull the trigger on anything?


----------



## aundria17

plumaplomb said:


> Enabler!  I like the cute coin purses but not enough to pay for shipping lol.
> 
> Anyone pull the trigger on anything?



I ordered these two items. Couldn't resist the price.


----------



## BeachBagGal

aundria17 said:


> I ordered these two items. Couldn't resist the price.


Nice! Can't wait to see some reveal pix!


----------



## reenav

Spring purses on sale at Shopbop http://www.shopbop.com/shop-category-sale-bags/br/v=1/2534374302076306.htm?baseIndex=0 

snail, lady bug and frog tho


----------



## dizzyspell

There's another 25% off sale items going on right now. Use code *yours*.


----------



## tw3nty2

will it be the same sale price for the outlet for the memorial weekend sale?


----------



## Roomie

Outlet is 50 + 20 on bags, all others are 50.


----------



## knightal

Gilt has a one day kate spade sale starting now. Many maise and Gold Coast items.


----------



## Virginiamb

Boo hoo!  I just got my items in from the 25% off sale and 2 of my tees are too big!  I can not return for an exchange in return form so if I reorder there is no way I can get the additional off?[emoji23] I must have lost weight lol


----------



## Virginiamb

Virginiamb said:


> Boo hoo!  I just got my items in from the 25% off sale and 2 of my tees are too big!  I can not return for an exchange in return form so if I reorder there is no way I can get the additional off?[emoji23] I must have lost weight lol




I emailed them and they where super sweet.  Told me to reorder and then send them the new invoice number and they would credit me the discount


----------



## justb3u

Bloomingdale is offering a $25 reward card for every $100 spent on ALL Kate Spade bags for Loyalists (free to sign up) - no code necessary, from 6/1 - 6/7.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Hi all, I hope this is okay to post. This is for the DC area ladies. Please come say hi if you stop by and feel free to PM me if there's something specific that you're looking for!


----------



## knightal

New items have been added to the sale section - Maise, Mini Maise and Maise keyfob...
http://www.katespade.com/view-all/ks-sale-view-all,en_US,sc.html

I added a few items to the cart but didn't check out.  About a week later, kate spade sent me a 15% off couple for my entire purchase.  Worth a try if you are not in a hurry to get something.


----------



## Jefferson1k

Saw this at my local Saks MI 
Sale $167. Pm for Sa info 

It's a dark Kelly green. Showing up light in picture.


----------



## LVforMe

25% off sale merchandise with code "setsale"


----------



## MaxineL

In Kate Spade Outlets the entire store is 60% off with an additional 20% off handbags. That's the best sale they have ever done, not even black Friday was that good.


----------



## all7s

I found 30% off sale merchandise at KS boutique today!


----------



## blueeyedwife

I went to our local Kate Spade outlet and they are doing a 60% off storewide and an additional 20% off on all handbags today!


----------



## vt2159

My KS outlet is 50% off entire store with additional 20% off handbags. Sale ends tomorrow, July 5. They said that they will be resetting the floor with new merchandise on July 29, so they will not be restocking the items currently in store. But, they offered to check other store inventories if you are looking for something that's sold out in their stores ($5 shipping).

Also, saw some KS bags on sale at Saks off 5th (additional 20% off on the lowest ticketed price) this weekend, including some that are still higher priced on sale on KS website.

Nordstrom online has a few items that are 60% off.


----------



## christinemliu

During Amazon Prime Day, if you have membership, select Kate Spade items will be 30% at checkout. Go to the Clothing catagory, click on Women. On the page will be the ad for 30%. Click on See More. On the left you can choose the designer, choose Kate Spade. From those items, after you add them to cart, during checkout they will be 30% off. Handbags...


----------



## harley.quinn

If you're a fan of the mint mohito, KS is selling them for a very great price right now in "sale." The Maise is $119, and so is the small Hayden and medium tote. I never used my 15 percent off yet, so it's bringing it down to roughly $102 without tax. (I got the small hayden )


----------



## BeachBagGal

bloomingdales.com  today only - extra 25% of sale and clearance. Code: SALEBOAT


----------



## reginaPhalange

Some outlets have new KSNY items at 40% off plus an additional 20% off!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Premium Outlet locations are having 50 percent off all merchandise with an additional 20 off handbags in-store


----------



## MareSerenitatus

Cobble Hill Devins are on sale August 9th only on katespade.com


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Saw this at the outlet by me  and its 40% off lowest price.


----------



## reginaPhalange




----------



## Dallas_Girl




----------



## ilikesunshine

Dallas_Girl said:


> Saw this at the outlet by me  and its 40% off lowest price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107439


 


reginaPhalange said:


> View attachment 3114967


 


Dallas_Girl said:


> View attachment 3117342


 
Cute...did you buy it DG?


I like when I (we) get these emails....


----------



## jennalovesbags

Hi everyone, I wanted to share the event below with all of you. If you're in the DC area, I'd love for you to pop into the Georgetown, DC store and ask for me or you're welcome to call if you're outside the area.


----------



## Kitts

Nordstrom has some KS 25% off and says it's a price match. Anyone know who they are matching?


----------



## lurkernomore

jennalovesbags said:


> Hi everyone, I wanted to share the event below with all of you. If you're in the DC area, I'd love for you to pop into the Georgetown, DC store and ask for me or you're welcome to call if you're outside the area.




Thank you - I am loving some of the new fall colors!


----------



## jennalovesbags

lurkernomore said:


> Thank you - I am loving some of the new fall colors!




Yes, they're amazing!


----------



## Dallas_Girl

ilikesunshine said:


> Cute...did you buy it DG?
> 
> 
> I like when I (we) get these emails....




Sorry I just saw this. I really thought about buying it but resisted because I had just bought an Alexander wang bag (I know I cheated on Kate [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]) and my fun funds are depleted for now.


----------



## knightal

Tiered Sale.  Ends 9/13.


----------



## reginaPhalange




----------



## Dallas_Girl




----------



## reginaPhalange




----------



## ShoreGrl

Extra 25% off sale items today with the code SWEET

Ends October 12th


----------



## reginaPhalange

Should be an F&F coming up this week according to my store manager, not sure of what it entails as of yet but I will keep you ladies updated.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Friends and Family at KSNY[emoji5]&#65039;
Outlets - 40% off plus an additional 30% off 
Boutiques - 25% off


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Use INDULGE to get 25% off your Kate Spade order


----------



## dgphoto

I signed up on the email list and now have a 15% off coupon code off any order from katespade.com or in the full price store (not outlet) that I won't be using. It's a one time use only. Message me if you'd like the code. Admins, feel free to delete if this isn't allowed. [emoji4]


----------



## reginaPhalange




----------



## reginaPhalange




----------



## reginaPhalange




----------



## jennalovesbags

I have a code for 15% off
AC-DZYY-2XYC-6CRC-I3KW


----------



## moniiimeow

25% off with code gifted on ksny website, includes sale items too


----------



## tonij2000

Surprise sale in progress!


----------



## knightal

http://surprise.katespade.com/

$5 shipping for orders less than $175


----------



## anthrosphere

Nordstrom.com is having an extra 25% off clearance tonight. Lots of Kate Spade goodies including various accessories like handbags, shoes, phone accessories and more are on sale.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/all-womens-sale#category=b60130347&type=category&defaultsize3=&size=&width=&color=&price=&brand=999&stores=&instoreavailability=false&lastfilter=brand&sizeFinderId=0&resultsmode=&segmentId=0&page=1

Kate Spade's own website is also having a 25% off sale with code: *MERCI*. The discount applies to ALL orders. 

https://www.katespade.com/


----------



## Kelly7adria

Surprise Sale going on now


----------



## moniiimeow

all sale items are 25% off in store and online with code "thrill" until january 6


----------



## knightal

Surprise sale is on again!
http://surprise.katespade.com/


----------



## janiesea3

Bloomingdales has some KS bags 40% -50% off - sale ends tonight.


----------



## knightal

Many Kate Spade Items are 50%+ off at Macy's "Late Breaking Sale" today.

http://www1.macys.com/shop/handbags.../1,PRICE_LOW_TO_HIGH,All?id=55528&edge=hybrid


----------



## vt2159

My KS outlet had a deal for 60% off with limited exclusions (new arrivals).  Clearance handbags and dresses were an additional 20% off on top of the 60%, but they were final sale.


----------



## lila12

New Splurge and Save starts tomorrow, 1/7 through 2/3.

Spend $250, get $50 off
Spend $500, get $125 off
Spend $750, get $225 off
Spend $1000, get $350 off

in shops and online, valid on full price merchandise

Code SPR16BB


----------



## reginaPhalange

25% off sale items at Specialty Stores, ends today!


----------



## Clover1210

I have one 20% off discount code for Kate Spade. It's for your entire full priced purchase that's valid from 2.4.16. to 3.3.16. PM me if you need it.


----------



## miley38

Enjoy 60% off your entire purchase plus take an additional 20% off all handbags through Monday, February 15th. Outlets only.


----------



## knightal

Surprise sale is going on now!


----------



## anthrosphere

Amazon is having a 20% President's day sale on select Kate Spade (prices are already marked). The selection isn't that great but hopefully something catches your eye!

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_in_-2_p_89_22?fst=as%3Aoff&rh=n%3A7141123011%2Cn%3A13819501011%2Cn%3A7147440011%2Cn%3A15743631%2Cp_6%3AATVPDKIKX0DER%2Cp_89%3Akate+spade+new+york&bbn=13819501011&ie=UTF8&qid=1455174844&rnid=2528832011

And if you like novelty clutches, there's a Blaze A Trail Mushroom Clutch for $274.39. Really cute!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Lots of coats on sale (50%-60% off) at the outlet. The sale on sale also continued into this week at the specialty boutiques.


----------



## anthrosphere

In case you didn't notice the ad banner, Kate Spade is having an extra 25% off sale with code *SPOTON*, ends 2-15.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Cedar Street Lacey in Rose Jade at TPO location for $149 plus 60% off.


----------



## miley38

20%off on handbags at the outlets.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Sale on sale: 25% off with the code YESPLEASE


----------



## Starbucks Girl

25% off ALL SALE ITEMS
DISCOUNT CODE.....
YESPLEASE


----------



## Harper2719

Starbucks Girl said:


> 25% off ALL SALE ITEMS
> 
> DISCOUNT CODE.....
> 
> YESPLEASE




Is this online only or also in the boutiques?


----------



## reginaPhalange

Harper2719 said:


> Is this online only or also in the boutiques?




Online online, ended Monday.


----------



## reginaPhalange




----------



## anthrosphere

I received a coupon a few weeks ago worth 25% off. Expires 3/21. It was a thank-you email from KS for shopping at the surprise sale. I will not be using it so if anyone is interested, please let me know. It is not valid on full-price watches, all furniture and kitchen accessories, and everpurse. First come, first serve! Please PM me for the code. 

Or if you want the email so you can use it in-store, let me know and I'll email it to you. Thanks.


----------



## charlietown

Bodie and small harris bags from woods drive collection are on sale $179 (regularly $348-$378).  Use code pinklight.


----------



## tonij2000

Www.surprise.katespade.com
Surprise sale started, lots of full price stuff deeply discounted!


----------



## ksgator

25% off with code HOPTOIT until Monday the 28th


----------



## Linds31289

Extra 25% off of sale items with code "hoptoit"


----------



## anthrosphere

Odd. I thought I posted a code here but looks like I didn't.

Anyway, I found this 20% off code on retailmenot and it seems to work. I used it to order the "tea time" necklace and I got the discount. So give it a try and see if it works: *MOMDAY16. *

Expires 5-8-16. Somehow this code isn't advertised on the KS website for some reason. Enjoy!


----------



## all7s

anthrosphere said:


> Odd. I thought I posted a code here but looks like I didn't.
> 
> Anyway, I found this 20% off code on retailmenot and it seems to work. I used it to order the "tea time" necklace and I got the discount. So give it a try and see if it works: *MOMDAY16. *
> 
> Expires 5-8-16. Somehow this code isn't advertised on the KS website for some reason. Enjoy!



Thank you! I just purchased the tea time necklace with the code too! This was a must have item for me, it really reminds me of Alice in Wonderland.  Also grabbed a daisy keychain which looks almost sold out and the daisy Berrie makeup case. I've been planning a trip to a KS store Thursday but this was too good a deal to wait on.


----------



## Ness7386

anthrosphere said:


> Odd. I thought I posted a code here but looks like I didn't.
> 
> Anyway, I found this 20% off code on retailmenot and it seems to work. I used it to order the "tea time" necklace and I got the discount. So give it a try and see if it works: *MOMDAY16. *
> 
> Expires 5-8-16. Somehow this code isn't advertised on the KS website for some reason. Enjoy!



Yes, it works on full priced items only.


----------



## anthrosphere

Thanks Ness! 




all7s said:


> Thank you! I just purchased the tea time necklace with the code too! This was a must have item for me, it really reminds me of Alice in Wonderland.  Also grabbed a daisy keychain which looks almost sold out and the daisy Berrie makeup case. I've been planning a trip to a KS store Thursday but this was too good a deal to wait on.



Yay, great choices! You're going to love the necklace, it looked super cute in person. I'm so glad I didn't ask the sales associates about the necklace otherwise I would have missed this deal! Retailmenot is the best!! Enjoy your adorable goodies!!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Valid in-store and online, at outlets and specialty:






Harper2719 said:


> Is there an online code for the sale?  Thanks!



Yes, it's YOUANDME

Happy shopping!


----------



## miley38

https://ci6.googleusercontent.com/p...707066077c7d14/m/5/10_Outlet_April__NA_02.jpg

Outlet sale!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Kate Spade Cedar Street Collection, Sale on Bright Papaya coloured items using code PINKLIGHT. Sale is today only!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Extra 25% off sale items. Use the code SMILE. Ends 04/25/16.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Currently, Outlet sale 50% off

I went today and just found out.

* SA couldn't verify when the sale would end but since memorial day is coming up I'm thinking there's gonna be a 60% off sale VERY SOON!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Current outlet sale is 50/20 off your entire purchase, ends 05/03/16.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

MomDay16 = 20% Full Price Items

*includes grand street planner, both colors are in stock!! *


----------



## reginaPhalange

KSNY Outlets
Buy 1 wallet, get 40% off
Buy 2 wallets, get 50% off
Buy 3 wallets, get 60% off
Ends 05/10/16


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I have a $50 off $250 at Kate Spade store or online


PM me for the code


----------



## anthrosphere

I also have a code. Here it is:* ESCAPE16-DKLV-6VXT-TRC9-22RL*

Expires 6-9-16. Minimum required for discount: $250


----------



## Ringwald Pink

Does anyone have the 15% off code offered for when you sign up to receive emails?  I signed up but haven't received an email yet.  Customer Service let me know it takes 2 days to get the discount code emailed to you.  I am afraid they will sell out of the sale item I want before I get that code.  TIA!


----------



## seton

Ringwald Pink said:


> Does anyone have the 15% off code offered for when you sign up to receive emails?  I signed up but haven't received an email yet.  Customer Service let me know it takes 2 days to get the discount code emailed to you.  I am afraid they will sell out of the sale item I want before I get that code.  TIA!



It's been my experience that the code does indeed take 2 days to receive.


----------



## reginaPhalange

The Cedar Street Maise in Stone Ice is $149 online and in-stores with the code pinklight


----------



## Ness7386

I'm surprised that no one has mentioned the Outlets having 60% just about everything! The sale started Tue 5/17.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Ness7386 said:


> I'm surprised that no one has mentioned the Outlets having 60% just about everything! The sale started Tue 5/17.



60% off is the equivalent of their 50/20:
$100 with 60% off is $40
$100 with 50% off (which is $50) plus an additional 20% off is still $40
Their 60/20 is the best time to shop or 60% plus showing your student ID for those of us still in school which is another 10%-15%


----------



## Ness7386

reginaPhalange said:


> 60% off is the equivalent of their 50/20:
> $100 with 60% off is $40
> $100 with 50% off (which is $50) plus an additional 20% off is still $40
> Their 60/20 is the best time to shop or 60% plus showing your student ID for those of us still in school which is another 10%-15%


I have my PopFizzClink card that will give me an additional 30% off after the 60%.  So I'm ready to shop!


----------



## Alliekatt29

Ness7386 said:


> I have my PopFizzClink card that will give me an additional 30% off after the 60%.  So I'm ready to shop!



Ooh, nice!  I just started a thread asking about these cards so thank you for answering my question. Will they give you another card to start?


----------



## reginaPhalange

Ness7386 said:


> I have my PopFizzClink card that will give me an additional 30% off after the 60%.  So I'm ready to shop!



I have mine too, I wonder if they can be combined with the 60/20


----------



## Ness7386

reginaPhalange said:


> I have mine too, I wonder if they can be combined with the 60/20



I called them today and confirmed that they will not do 3 discounts, they will only do 2.  So it's 60% + 20% or 60% + your 30% Pop Fizz Clink.

Although I don't think they're doing 60 + 20 right now.  It's only 60% off right now if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Ness7386

Alliekatt29 said:


> Ooh, nice!  I just started a thread asking about these cards so thank you for answering my question. Will they give you another card to start?



Yes, every time I use up a card, I get another.  This promo is going on through October 2016


----------



## Alliekatt29

Ness7386 said:


> Yes, every time I use up a card, I get another.  This promo is going on through October 2016



Awesome, thanks for the info!  This could be dangerous for me


----------



## vt2159

Will someone tell me about this PopFizzClink card?  I feel like I might need to go make my trek to the outlet store...


----------



## Ness7386

Alliekatt29 said:


> Awesome, thanks for the info!  This could be dangerous for me



Be careful & have fun!


----------



## Alliekatt29

vt2159 said:


> Will someone tell me about this PopFizzClink card?  I feel like I might need to go make my trek to the outlet store...



The card will give you an additional 30% off your third purchase.  Purchases must be made on three separate dates.  The promo is valid 1/1/16 through 10/29/16.


----------



## Ness7386

The surprise sale is on!  http://surprise.katespade.com/


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

60% off in outlets til may 31st 

Sent from my SM-G935P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## reginaPhalange

60% off at outlets + additional 20% off of handbags, ends 05/31/16.


----------



## Alliekatt29

Extra 25% off sale with code *speechless* on katespade.com and in stores, now through 5/31.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Get the Cedar Street Harmony Crossbody for $99 in select colours and the Cedar Street Hayden Crossbody for $149 in select colours. Use the code PINKLIGHT. Offer available in-stores and online, expires tonight.


----------



## reginaPhalange

60% off plus an additional 20% off at outlets until 07/05/16


----------



## janiesea3

Cobble Hill Toddy $149 today only.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Cedar Street collection in Rouge Pink is 50% off today using the code Pinklight


----------



## reginaPhalange

Extra 30% off all sale items using code "sunshine". Available only at specialty stores and online. Ends 07/05/16


----------



## melissatrv

extra 30% off all sale items code SUNSHINE


----------



## Stephg

60% + 20% at outlets today.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Current promotion at outlets is 60% off


----------



## reginaPhalange




----------



## reginaPhalange

Current promo at outlets is 50/20 off everything. Exclusions: Jewelry (40% off) and clearance (some items are 50% off, others are marked down and only 20% off).


----------



## knightal

Surprise Sale is here:
http://surprise.katespade.com/
Ends 7/27/2016


----------



## EstherB

Does anyone know what the "splurge and save " code might be? I heard it was coming out for August. Am drooling over the cat/ jazz collection just released!!


----------



## reginaPhalange

EstherB said:


> Does anyone know what the "splurge and save " code might be? I heard it was coming out for August. Am drooling over the cat/ jazz collection just released!!


The new collection is really cute, I love all the mixtape items[emoji7] If you're signed up with KS for emails or have an SA, you'll be notified about any promotions.


----------



## reginaPhalange

60% off your entire purchase at outlets, ends Monday August 8th.


----------



## reginaPhalange

25% off of sale items at specialty boutiques, ends on Monday.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Selection of Cedar Street bags 50% off using code Pinklight. Ends today.


----------



## reginaPhalange

60% off entire purchase at outlets, ends Sunday August 16, 2016.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Surprise sale is on, ends 08/25/16 http://m.surprise.katespade.com/


----------



## Freetofly

buyingpig said:


> You won't be charged twice. I heard from friends who also order from KS a lot that orders from international credit cards are sometimes canceled. I would watch out for that so you can reorder if it happens.


Thank you for the info. I got an email saying its shipped already so fingers crossed it all goes off ok


----------



## reginaPhalange

25% off sale items with the code Dotty, ends on Labour Day.


----------



## reginaPhalange

60% plus an additional 20% off at outlets until 09/06/16


----------



## reginaPhalange

Shop With Purpose Event begins tomorrow and ends Sunday Sept 11, 2016. Pre-sale for clients who received email begins today.


----------



## amethyst25

Nordstrom Rack/Hautelook is having a Kate Spade sale event on their website


----------



## chexxx

bags are 50%+25% off, the rests are 50% off at outlet today.


----------



## reginaPhalange




----------



## reginaPhalange

Extra 25% off sale items, in-store only!


----------



## travelbags

Surprise Sale online right now : )


----------



## Shawna15

The outlet has 60% with an additional 20% on bags


----------



## reginaPhalange

Extra 25% off sale items, in-store and online with the code showtime until 10/10/16


----------



## reginaPhalange

25% off everything at Kate Spade specialty boutiques except the Cameron Street Byrdie and Candace. Sale begins for VIP clients today and goes public tomorrow[emoji5] Ends October 16, 2016.


----------



## reginaPhalange

60% off plus an additional 20% off at outlets continues until October 24


----------



## reginaPhalange

Surprise sale on until October 27


----------



## reginaPhalange

30% off sale items at Kate Spade using the code Cheers, ends Sunday.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Shop with purpose event at boutiques - 25% off with code Purpose


----------



## reginaPhalange

70% off at outlets until 11/14/16


----------



## reginaPhalange

Surprise sale running until 11/26/16, for the most part it's the usual items however they had the Cedar Street Karolina in Fresh Air and Adventure Blue, both for $39


----------



## reginaPhalange

25% off everything at specialty boutiques - ends tomorrow. Code: Thankful


----------



## reginaPhalange




----------



## reginaPhalange

30% off online only at katespade.com with the code wired, ends tonight.


----------



## knightal

Big KS sale @ gilt.com


----------



## reginaPhalange

30% off sale items online and in-store using the code SPRINKLES until January 4, 2017.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Free monogramming (online only?) today only.


----------



## reginaPhalange

- Surprise sale on until 12/16/16
- 70% off at outlets, ends tomorrow


----------



## Tiffanyinnc

Now till Jan 17th KS Outlets 60% off your entire purchase then extra 20% off.


----------



## mohnisingh

Kate Spade is having a private sale 75% off! 

https://m.surprise.katespade.com/


----------



## Tiffanyinnc

Kate Spade Outlets 70% off ends Monday.


----------



## reginaPhalange




----------



## reginaPhalange

- Private sale ends tonight, up to 75% off, almost all of the bags/wallets are MFF styles with the exception of a couple wristlets
- Additional 25% off sale items online/in-store @ specialty boutiques


----------



## Tiffanyinnc

Kate Spade Outlet 70% off ends March 27th.


----------



## reginaPhalange

75% off clearance items at Outlets


----------



## reginaPhalange

25% off full price and sale items @ KS specialty boutiques, ends April 2nd.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

25% additional on sale items o. Kate Spade website. Code "dearest" ends 4/02 11:59 pm pt


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

25% off code "cake" ends April 17


----------



## shopaholicious

Memorial weekend sale; 70% off everything at Kate Spade store of San Francisco Premium Outlets in Livermore.California


----------



## spicestory

Sale on katespade.com:  enjoy an extra 30% off sale styles with code  *SUNNY*  now through Wednesday, July 5th at katespade.com.


----------



## girlsweetyyy

feel free to use during time of purchase!


----------



## lovingmybags

spicestory said:


> Sale on katespade.com:  enjoy an extra 30% off sale styles with code  *SUNNY*  now through Wednesday, July 5th at katespade.com.



Same sale now increased to 40%!!  I had to look twice to make sure it wasn't my imagination.


----------



## jessathemessa




----------



## jessathemessa

Surprise sale! Up to 75% off


----------



## sbee815

70% off entire purchase at the outlets.

Extra 30% off sale merchandise with code GOLDEN at KateSpade.com.

Both sales run until Sept. 5.


----------



## sbee815

25% off KateSpade.com with code PURPOSEFUL until Sept. 9.


----------



## sbee815

70% off almost everything at the outlets until Tuesday.


----------



## sbee815

Extra 30% off sale at katespade.com with code SWEET. Now through Monday, Oct. 9.


----------



## sbee815

Friends and Family sale at Kate Spade. 30% off Katespade.com with code FRIEND good through Sunday. 13% cash back through ******.

60% off at Kate Spade outlets plus an extra 20% off wallets and handbags.


----------



## girlsweetyyy

Feel free to use! Happy shopping!


----------



## sbee815

Extra 30% off sale section at katespade.com until Sunday. Use code DELICIOUS.


----------



## janiesea3

Kate Spade Surprise Sale started this morning.


----------



## all7s

Nordstrom Rack Kate Spade Flash sale just started. It has precious season boutique styles and made for outlet styles. Happy hunting!


https://www.nordstromrack.com/events/156878


----------



## spicestory

*extra 30% off sale styles* with code: *EXTRATREAT *on katespade.com and in-stores until January 3rd, 2018 at 11:59PT.


----------



## sbee815

Extra 30% off sale with code SPARKLE in stores and at katespade.com. Through Monday, Feb 19, 2018.


----------



## spicestory

30% Off with code *SWP18MAR* in-stores and at katespade.com. Through Sunday, March 4, 2018. Exclusions apply.


----------



## sbee815

30% off everything in stores and online with code FAMILY. Good through 4/15/2018.


----------



## luantiger

Bagmedic said:


> Anyone know if Kate Spade has a Mother's Day event - say 30% off?   I'm not a huge KS fan but saw a bag I think is unique.  It is called the Olive Drive Straw Lottie and think it is soooo cute!  I decided to order using the 30% off friends and family last Sunday and since I was going to be out of town most the week and not sure when it may arrive, I decided to do pick up in store.  Well..that wasn't a great idea!  Once they tell you your order is ready for pick up, you only have 48 hours to pick it up!  I was still out of town!  Your order is then cancelled!  So now I lost the 30% off plus the extra 9 or 10% off via a cash back site!  The store offered as a courtesy to let me come in and buy this weekend and will honor the 30% off but I've lost the cash back discount now.  I'm not happy with that service and may just wait.  I find it poor customer service to just cancel your order because you can't get there in 48 hours!  Even if I were home and say busy that week and couldn't get there until the weekend, it sort of stinks!  I can purchase a bag via phone at say Dillards and they hold it!  I guess KS doesn't actually charge your card until you pick it up.  Still....nothing saying you have a 48 hour window on the order screens....I'm sure it is buried in their FAQs no one reads!    So just seeing if anyone knows how their sales go.....will another 30% off event come up soon?  Thank you!



Hi 

I went to the store today and they have a 25% discount in store only on handbags and SLGs 




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## anthrosphere

I got in the mail yesterday a 25% off Full-Price with a unique code printed on the card. It's for their 25th anniversary! So check your mailbox if you haven't already. This event isn't advertised on their website or social media. The event started on 5-14 and will expire exactly one month from that date. So that means you have plenty of time to decide what to buy! Enjoy!!


----------



## HeatherGrace

I haven’t seen anyone mention the up to 75% off Surprise Kate Spade sale   I’m seeing lots of cute items.  
Www.surprise.katespade.com


----------



## spicestory

KateSpade Shop With Purpose:
Enjoy 30% Off Everything with Code: *DOGOOD *in stores and at katespade.com. Exclusions Apply. Through 09/16/18 until 11:59 pm PT.


----------



## Ineedanewhandbag

For Kate Spade UK website, using TREAT will give you 20% off fall collection and full priced items. Valid until Mon 24 Sept 23.59pm.


----------



## anthrosphere

Kate Spade 25% full price. Expires in 2 days.

Code: FA18-4N6G-ZZU7-KU2Q


----------



## pandapreston

Code RAREFIND. Get 30% off sale items. Expires on 10/8/18


----------



## Ineedanewhandbag

Kate Spade UK have 30% off select items.


----------



## Ineedanewhandbag

Kate Spade UK - Sale now reduced to 40% for select items!!


----------



## lavy

Friends and family US and Canada 30%off


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

The surprise sale is active now. surprise.katespade.com


----------



## lindasierra

What did you get from Kate Spades 75% off sale? (It’s still going on now if you didn’t know about it.) 
I was excited to snag a Patterson Drive Kona in black for only $139!


----------



## onemissa

Surprise sale going on right now. Just got this and a wallet.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Shop With Purpose event started today, and runs through November 11th. 30% off everything with code TOGETHER30 (exclusions apply).

From https://www.katespade.com/collections/on-purpose/swp-learn-more/:


> in 2014, we helped a group of artisans set up their own business, a for-profit, b corp certified company that supplies handbags to our on purpose collection. their company employs more than 200 people who earn competitive salaries and enjoy benefits from health care to paid maternity leave.
> 
> 2% of net sales (up to a maximum donation of $100,503.50) from this shop with purpose event (november 7th-november 11th) will be donated to various community-based women and girls’ empowerment programs in masoro, rwanda where our on purpose supplier is based.


----------



## anthrosphere

KS sent me this 25% full price until 2/27. Feel free to use it.

SP20-NYXK-RTTS-G0RM-U52K
	

		
			
		

		
	




If it doesn't work, try switching the zeroes to the letter O. Happy shopping!


----------



## onemissa

Surprise sale going on for the next eight days


----------



## anthrosphere

Look what I found at my Kate Spade outlet!! The entire Minnie Mouse collection! 40% + 20%.


----------



## BohemianBarbie87

The Kate Spade website says today online that the Briar Lane Quilted Mini Evelyn bags will be 79 dollars.
And they are also having a 75% off a lot of their bags.


----------



## anthrosphere

Orange mini knott for $168 at Style Room (Zappos)








						Kate Spade New York Knott Mini Satchel | The Style Room, powered by Zappos
					

Shop Classic, Contemporary and Designer clothing, shoes and accessories at The Style Room (powered by Zappos)!



					www.zappos.com
				




The larger version for $230 in yellow.









						Kate Spade New York Knott Medium Satchel | The Style Room, powered by Zappos
					

Shop Classic, Contemporary and Designer clothing, shoes and accessories at The Style Room (powered by Zappos)!



					www.zappos.com


----------



## Naminé

So happy that this sale started!! I picked up the Lovitt yesterday and I love it! Haha.






						Kate Spade New York® Official Site - Designer Handbags, Clothing, Jewelry & More
					

Kate Spade New York  See and shop our new collection. Discover bags, jewelry and dresses in spades. Free shipping and returns to all 50 states.




					www.katespade.com


----------



## Naminé

I already bought a bunch of outlet bags lately so I don't need this code (besides, the keychain I wanted is excluded and I rather wait for 30%). I am also kinda on a ban. Enjoy! It's 25% off full price! ;D

​
BLOOM-MSA2-7VO2-2KNF-M34S​


----------



## Naminé

The red heartbreaker bag counts towards the sale! So might be a good time to pick it up before it sells out.

Macy's also has the heart bag (5 left) also discounted to 25% off. Hurry hurry!


----------



## Naminé

I was able to use this sale on my butterfly wicker bag preorder, so I am pretty excited to get even the smallest discount off it. Enjoy!


----------



## Naminé

They are having another sale this month! First it was the Mother's day, now another tiered one. Hope this doesn't mean their sales are tanking...

Code: *HELLOSUMMER

*


----------



## GoingRogue

There's an end of season sale and the prices are pretty affordable, along with the extra 30% off. 
code: EXTRA30


----------



## Naminé

IcePurpleCarryAll said:


> There's an end of season sale and the prices are pretty affordable, along with the extra 30% off.
> code: EXTRA30


They increased it to 40% now.


----------



## Naminé

*Note*: not everything is on sale, there are always exclusions (ex: the Bambi bags are excluded).


----------



## Naminé

This is worrying. Another coupon so soon after the 30% one ended. I hope KS is doing okay. I will be so heartbroken if they end up going defunct.


----------

